# النبوات عن المسيح في العهد القديم والوهيته



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*النبوات عن المسيح في العهد القديم والوهيته
​

Holy_bible_1



العهد القديم سبق فاخبرنا عن تفاصيل مجيئ الرب يسوع المسيح وطبيعته واحداث حياته والمواعيد ايضا



واولا معني النبوة

من معاجم اللغه العربية

نبا (لسان العرب)
نَبا بصره عن الشيء نُبُوًّا ونُبِيّاً؛

النَّبيّ هو الذي أَنْبأَ عن الله،

الرؤيا الصادقة جُزْءٌ من النُّبُوَّة، والنبوةُ لا تكون إلاَّ وَحْياً، والكاذب في رؤياه يَدَّعِي أن الله تعالى أراه ما لم يُرِهِ، وأَعطاه جزءاً من النبوة ولم يعطه إياه،

نَبَا (القاموس المحيط)
نَبَا بَصَرُهُ نُبُوًّا ونُبِيًّا ونَبْوَةً،

المحيط

النُّبُوَّةُ : النُّبُوءَةُ، وهي تبليغُ وحْي اللهِ إلى النّاس



وفي الانجليزي

Prophecy

نبوءة

نبوة

بشر

كشف المستقبل

وحي الهي

تكهن

تخمين



وتوصف صادقه لو كشفت بالفعل المستقبل

وتوصف كاذبه لو شخص ادعي وخمن وكهن ولم يصدق تخمينه



وفي العبري نبوا

H5016
נבוּאה
nebû'âh
BDB Definition:
1) prophecy
1a) prophecy
1a1) specific and genuine
1a2) false
1b) prophetic writing
Part of Speech: noun feminine
نبوة اخبار بشيئ محدد مميز



وفي اليوناني بروفيتيا

G4394
προφητεία
prophēteia
Thayer Definition:
1) prophecy
1a) a discourse emanating from divine inspiration and declaring the purposes of God, whether by reproving and admonishing the wicked, or comforting the afflicted, or revealing things hidden; especially by foretelling future events
1b) Used in the NT of the utterance of OT prophets
1b1) of the prediction of events relating to Christ’s kingdom and its speedy triumph, together with the consolations and admonitions pertaining to it, the spirit of prophecy, the divine mind, to which the prophetic faculty is due
1b2) of the endowment and speech of the Christian teachers called prophets
1b3) the gifts and utterances of these prophets, especially of the predictions of the works of which, set apart to teach the gospel, will accomplish for the kingdom of Christ
Part of Speech: noun feminine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G4396 (“prophecy”)
Citing in TDNT: 6:781, 952

نبوة, خطاب نابع من وحي الهي ومعلن مقاصد الله سواء عن طريق توبيخ او معاتبة الاشرار او مواساة المنكوبين والكشف عن الاشياء الخفية ولاسيما من جانب التنبؤ بالاحداث المقبلة



ويستخدم عن العهد الجديد من كلام انبياء العهد القديم

من التنبؤ بالاحداث المتعلقة بملكوت المسيح والانتصار والتعزية وروح النبوة والعقل الالهي ومن الهبات الممنوحه لبعض المعلمين المسيحيين يقال انبياء

موهبة وكلام الانبياء وخاصه من التوقعات بالاعمال والي جانب تعليم الانجيل وللوصول الي ملكوت المسيح

قدّمت دائرة المعارف البريطانية التعريف الآتي: "السجلات المدوَّنة للنبوَّة العبرية في سفر إشعياء توضّح أن معنى النبوة الأساسي هو الكلمة أو الرسالة الشفوية التي يعلن فيها رسول خاص من اللّه إرادة اللّه. أما العنصر النبوي في التهديد أو المواعيد فهو مشروط باستجابة السامعين (18:1-20)، أو آية  تحدُث في المستقبل (14:7) لأن كل ما يحدث يتمم مقاصد إرادة اللّه". ثم تمضي   دائرة المعارف ذاتها لتقول: "ويضع إشعياء أهمية خاصة على إبراز أوجه الفرق بين آلهة بابل وبين يهوه، في أن يهوه ينفّذ ما سبق أن أنبأ به (3:48). فنبوات الأنبياء هي إعلان لمقاصد اللّه الحي، أكثر منها لمصير الإنسان" (37).

أما التعريف الكتابي للنبي فهو أنه الشخص الذي يعلن إرادة اللّه، والمستقبل، للشعب، كما يرشده الوحي الإلهي. وعلاوة على أنه ينادي بالقضاء على الخطأ، والدفاع عن الحق والبر، والشهادة لسمو الأخلاق على الطقوس الشكلية، فإن النبوّة وثيقة الارتباط بمقاصد نعمة اللّه من نحو شعبـه (ميخـا 4:5،20:7، إشعياء 3:60، 25:65).

ويعرفها اشعياء النبي بنفسه فيقول

سفر اشعياء

41: 22 ليقدموها و يخبرونا بما سيعرض ما هي الاوليات اخبروا فنجعل عليها قلوبنا و نعرف اخرتها او اعلمونا المستقبلات

41: 23 اخبروا بالاتيات فيما بعد فنعرف انكم الهة و افعلوا خيرا او شرا فنلتفت و ننظر معا



ويهدف النبي إلى جوار إعلان الآتيات، أن يعلن صفات اللّه وما يعمله، حسب مسرة مشيئته. وباختصار هو يعرِّف الناس باللّه وبإرادته وعمله.

وتكلمت في ملف صفات الانبياء الكذبه كيف نحكم علي الانبياء الصادقين وكيف نحكم علي ان انسان يدعي النبوه وهو كاذب

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10712



وادرس بعد هذا التعريف السريع نقطه اخري وهي هل تنبأ الكتاب عن لاهوت المسيح

وهنا لن اعرض ما تكلمت فيه في ملف المسايا في الفكر اليهودي ولكن ارجوا من يقراء هذا الملف الرجوع الي ملف المسيا في الفكر اليهودي

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10260



وانواع النبوات

يوجد نبوات مباشره ونبوات غير مباشره النبوات المباشره قرب 456 نبوة هذا كلام يهود وليس مسيحيين فقط وهذا في كتاب حياة المسيح لالفريد الزهيمر

وانطبق 330 نبوة علي المسيح وبعض النبوات ستنطبق عليه في مجئؤه الثاني

وهي تقريبا

75 في موسي

253 والشعريه في التاريخيه

والباقي في الانبياء



وانواعها نبوات مباشرة

نبوات غير مباشره هي تنقسم الي

ضمنيه ( نبوة عن المسيح تفهم من المضمون )

رمز ( فعل يرمز لما سيحدث مع المسيح )

مثال ( شخص يرمز للمسيح )

ظل ( الامور العتيده والناموس )

وهو ما يسمي بعلم

Typology

وبين النبوات المباشره والضمنيه فقط 333 نبوة

ولو شملنا كل الانواع وجدنا كل العهد القديم تقريبا



ولكن في هذا الملف اركز فقط علي النبوات المباشره

وابدا في بعض النبوات التي تؤكد لاهوته

النبوة الاولي

سفر المزامير 2

2: 1 لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل

2: 2 قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين

2: 3 لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما

2: 4 الساكن في السماوات يضحك الرب يستهزئ بهم

2: 5 حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه و يرجفهم بغيظه

2: 6 اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي

2: 7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك

2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك

2: 9 تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد مثل اناء خزاف تكسرهم

2: 10 فالان يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا تادبوا يا قضاة الارض

2: 11 اعبدوا الرب بخوف و اهتفوا برعدة

2: 12 قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه

فهو يؤكد ان المسيح ابن الله الذي سيكون سلطانه علي كل الامم وملكه الي اقصي الارض وهو يمسح ملك علي جبل صهيون علي عود الصليب وهو الرب الذي يسحتق ان يعبد بخوف ويهتف له برعده وان يقبّلوا الابن ويتكلوا عليه لائلا يبيدهم

فهي نبوة تشهد للمسيح ابن الله انه هو الرب وهو ملك الملوك ويجب ان يعبد بخوف ورعده وان يتكل عليه



وايضا

النبوة الثانية

سفر المزامير 45

45: 1 فاض قلبي بكلام صالح متكلم انا بانشائي للملك لساني قلم كاتب ماهر

45: 2 انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك لذلك باركك الله الى الابد

45: 3 تقلد سيفك على فخذك ايها الجبار جلالك و بهاءك

45: 4 و بجلالك اقتحم اركب من اجل الحق و الدعة و البر فتريك يمينك مخاوف

45: 5 نبلك المسنونة في قلب اعداء الملك شعوب تحتك يسقطون

45: 6 كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك

ويكمل

45: 11 فيشتهي الملك حسنك لانه هو سيدك فاسجدي له

داود يتكلم عن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب المسيح الذي هو ابرع جمال المبارك الي الابد ذو الجلال والبهاء الذي يخضع له كل الشعوب وهو كرسيه كرسي الله وهو السيد الذي يسجد له الكل



3

سفر المزامير 72

72: 7 يشرق في ايامه الصديق و كثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر

72: 8 و يملك من البحر الى البحر و من النهر الى اقاصي الارض

72: 9 امامه تجثو اهل البرية و اعداؤه يلحسون التراب

فهو يبقي ملك السلام الي ان يضمحل العالم ويملك علي الكل والكل يسجد له ويعبده والشيطان وقوي الشر الروحيه تلحس التراب



4

سفر المزامير 102

102: 24 اقول يا الهي لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي الى دهر الدهور سنوك

102: 25 من قدم اسست الارض و السماوات هي عمل يديك

102: 26 هي تبيد و انت تبقى و كلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير

102: 27 و انت هو و سنوك لن تنتهي

102: 28 ابناء عبيدك يسكنون و ذريتهم تثبت امامك

فالمسيح ابدي وهو ايضا الازلي الذي اسس الارض والسموات وهو يبقي لا يتغير وملكه لن ينتهي وابناء ابناؤه وخدامه وذريتهم تثبت الي الابد فيه لانه ابدي وملكه ابدي



5

سفر المزامير 110

110: 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك

110: 2 يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون تسلط في وسط اعدائك



110: 5 الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا

110: 6 يدين بين الامم ملا جثثا ارضا واسعة سحق رؤوسها

110: 7 من النهر يشرب في الطريق لذلك يرفع الراس

فالمسيح رب داود

هذا السؤال الذي ساله المسيح لليهود ولم يستطيع ان يجاوبه

وهو المتسلط الي الابد وهو الديان وهو المرتفع الي الابد



6

سفر أشعياء 9

9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام

9: 7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا

اي الابن المولود هو الله الذي اسمه العجيب واسمه اسم الله المشير وهو الله القدير والاب الابدي رئيس السلام ولا نهاية لايامه لانه ملك السلام وهو ملك البر والحق الي الابد



7

سفر اشعياء 25

25: 8 يبلع الموت الى الابد و يمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه و ينزع عار شعبه عن كل الارض لان الرب قد تكلم

25: 9 و يقال في ذلك اليوم هوذا هذا الهنا انتظرناه فخلصنا هذا هو الرب انتظرناه نبتهج و نفرح بخلاصه

الرب في مجيؤه ينتصر علي الموت وينزع عار ابناؤه وهو الهنا الرب المخلص الذي انتظرنا مجيؤه ونفرح ونبتهج بمجيؤه وخلاصه وانتصاره علي الموت



8

سفر اشعياء 40

40: 9 على جبل عال اصعدي يا مبشرة صهيون ارفعي صوتك بقوة يا مبشرة اورشليم ارفعي لا تخافي قولي لمدن يهوذا هوذا الهك

40: 10 هوذا السيد الرب بقوة ياتي و ذراعه تحكم له هوذا اجرته معه و عملته قدامه

40: 11 كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان و في حضنه يحملها و يقود المرضعات

فالاتي هو السيد الرب نفسه وهو اله يهوذا وبذراعه وبنفسه يحكم ويصبح كراعي يرعي شعبه ويسير امامهم ويخلصهم



9

سفر اشعياء 59

59: 13 تعدينا و كذبنا على الرب وحدنا من وراء الهنا تكلمنا بالظلم و المعصية حبلنا و لهجنا من القلب بكلام الكذب

59: 14 و قد ارتد الحق الى الوراء و العدل يقف بعيدا لان الصدق سقط في الشارع و الاستقامة لا تستطيع الدخول

59: 15 و صار الصدق معدوما و الحائد عن الشر يسلب فراى الرب و ساء في عينيه انه ليس عدل

59: 16 فراى انه ليس انسان و تحير من انه ليس شفيع فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه و بره هو عضده

59: 17 فلبس البر كدرع و خوذة الخلاص على راسه و لبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس و اكتسى بالغيرة كرداء

59: 18 حسب الاعمال هكذا يجازي مبغضيه سخطا و اعداءه عقابا جزاء يجازي الجزائر

59: 19 فيخافون من المغرب اسم الرب و من مشرق الشمس مجده عندما ياتي العدو كنهر فنفخة الرب تدفعه

59: 20 و ياتي الفادي الى صهيون و الى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب

ياتي الرب في وقت يكون خطايا الانسان كثرت جدا ورأي الرب انه لايصلح اي انسان ليخلصهم ولا يوجد شفيع بشري للخلاص فينزل بنفسه وذراعه وبره هو سلاحه فاتي بصوره يرتدي فيها البر والخلاص وثياب الانتقام من عدو الخير ويجعل خوف من اسم الرب عندما يطرد الشياطين بنفخه من فمه والرب الفادي ياتي الي صهيون وينادي للتائبين



10

سفر اشعياء 62

62: 4 لا يقال بعد لك مهجورة و لا يقال بعد لارضك موحشة بل تدعين حفصيبة و ارضك تدعى بعولة لان الرب يسر بك و ارضك تصير ذات بعل

62: 5 لانه كما يتزوج الشاب عذراء يتزوجك بنوك و كفرح العريس بالعروس يفرح بك الهك

62: 6 على اسوارك يا اورشليم اقمت حراسا لا يسكتون كل النهار و كل الليل على الدوام يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا

62: 7 و لا تدعوه يسكت حتى يثبت و يجعل اورشليم تسبيحة في الارض

62: 8 حلف الرب بيمينه و بذراع عزته قائلا اني لا ادفع بعد قمحك ماكلا لاعدائك و لا يشرب بنو الغرباء خمرك التي تعبت فيها

62: 9 بل ياكله الذين جنوه و يسبحون الرب و يشربه جامعوه في ديار قدسي

62: 10 اعبروا اعبروا بالابواب هيئوا طريق الشعب اعدوا اعدوا السبيل نقوه من الحجارة ارفعوا الراية للشعب

62: 11 هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك ات ها اجرته معه و جزاؤه امامه

62: 12 و يسمونهم شعبا مقدسا مفديي الرب و انت تسمين المطلوبة المدينة غير المهجورة

فالعريس الحقيقي الذي ياتي ويفدي شعبه ويخلصهم بنفسه وبذراعه ويفرح بعروسه هو الرب المخلص ويقدس شعبه ويفديهم ويجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله



11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا

في ملئ الزمان ياتي المخلص وهو الرب نفسه لان اسمه الرب برنا



12

سفر دانيال 7

7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه

7: 14 فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض

ويكمل

7: 22 حتى جاء القديم الايام و اعطي الدين لقديسي العلي و بلغ الوقت فامتلك القديسون المملكة

فابن الانسان الذي هو مع قديم الايام الاب

وابن الانسان له سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتعبده كل الشعوب وسلطانه ابدي وهو يقدس تابعينه والاب يعطي الدين لقديسي العلي اي ابن الانسان هو العلي لانه هو الذي قدسهم وهم يتعبدون له لان ابن الانسان وقديم الايام واحد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*13

سفر ميخا 5

5: 2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل

فهو يشبه ابناء يهوذا ولكن مخارجه واصله منذ ايام الازل



14

سفر ملاخي 3

3: 1 هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود

وهنا الرب الاله يتكلم عن انه سيرسل ملاكه قدامه وهو يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيء الطريق لمجيئ الرب والسيد الرب ياتي الي الهيكل وينفذ العهد الذي اتفق مع اباؤهم عندما كان يظهر لهم في صورة ملاك الرب فهو وعد ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسي وشعبه اسرائيل وجاء ملئ الزمان ليتمم وعده بمجيؤه



وايضا تنبأ الكتاب عن بشريته وليس لاهوته فقط

من نسل المراة

15

سفر التكوين 3

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

فهو من نسل الانسان ابن المراه



16

ابراهيم
سفر التكوين 12

12: 3 و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض


17

سفر التكوين 18

18: 18 و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض



18

سفر التكوين 21

21: 12 فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام و من اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل

19

سفر التكوين 22

22: 18 و يتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض من اجل انك سمعت لقولي

فمن نسل ابراهيم يتبارك فيه كل الارض لانه رب الارض كلها



20

سفر التكوين 26

26: 4 و اكثر نسلك كنجوم السماء و اعطي نسلك جميع هذه البلاد و تتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض

فهو من نسل اسحاق ابن ابراهيم



21

سفر التكوين 28

28: 4 و يعطيك بركة ابراهيم لك و لنسلك معك لترث ارض غربتك التي اعطاها الله لابراهيم

فهو من نسل يعقوب ابن اسحاق ابن ابراهيم



22

سفر التكوين 49

49: 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب

فهو من نسل يهوذا ابن يعقوب ابن اسحاق ابن ابراهيم

وهو شيلوه اي الذي له كل شيئ وهو تعبير يؤكد ناسوته ولاهوته معا



23

سفر صموئيل الثاني 7

7: 12 متى كملت ايامك و اضطجعت مع ابائك اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من احشائك و اثبت مملكته

7: 13 هو يبني بيتا لاسمي و انا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد

فهو ابن داود ابن يهوذا ابن يعقوب

وهو سيملك الي الابد



24

سفر المزامير 18

18: 50 برج خلاص لملكه و الصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود و نسله الى الابد

من نسل داود



25

سفر المزامير 89

89: 3 قطعت عهدا مع مختاري حلفت لداود عبدي

89: 4 الى الدهر اثبت نسلك و ابني الى دور فدور كرسيك سلاه



26

89: 24 اما امانتي و رحمتي فمعه و باسمي ينتصب قرنه

89: 25 و اجعل على البحر يده و على الانهار يمينه

89: 26 هو يدعوني ابي انت الهي و صخرة خلاصي

89: 27 انا ايضا اجعله بكرا اعلى من ملوك الارض



27

89: 35 مرة حلفت بقدسي اني لا اكذب لداود

89: 36 نسله الى الدهر يكون و كرسيه كالشمس امامي

89: 37 مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر و الشاهد في السماء امين سلاه

فهو ابن داود وهو يبقي الي الابد

ملكه غير محدود وهو بكر لكل ملوك الارض رغم انه يبقي شاهدا في السماء



28

سفر المزامير 132

132: 10 من اجل داود عبدك لا ترد وجه مسيحك

132: 11 اقسم الرب لداود بالحق لا يرجع عنه من ثمرة بطنك اجعل على كرسيك



29

سفر اشعياء 11

11: 1 و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله

11: 2 و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب

11: 3 و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه

11: 4 بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه

11: 5 و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه

فهو ابن داود بالجسد وهو الذي له السيف الماضي الذي يخرج من فمه وسلطانه غير محدود



30

سفر اشعياء 63

63: 1 من ذا الاتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص

63: 2 ما بال لباسك محمر و ثيابك كدائس المعصرة

63: 3 قد دست المعصرة وحدي و من الشعوب لم يكن معي احد فدستهم بغضبي و وطئتهم بغيظي فرش عصيرهم على ثيابي فلطخت كل ملابسي

63: 4 لان يوم النقمة في قلبي و سنة مفديي قد اتت

63: 5 فنظرت و لم يكن معين و تحيرت اذ لم يكن عاضد فخلصت لي ذراعي و غيظي عضدني

63: 6 فدست شعوبا بغضبي و اسكرتهم بغيظي و اجريت على الارض عصيرهم

63: 7 احسانات الرب اذكر تسابيح الرب حسب كل ما كافانا به الرب و الخير العظيم لبيت اسرائيل الذي كافاهم به حسب مراحمه و حسب كثرة احساناته

63: 8 و قد قال حقا انهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون فصار لهم مخلصا

63: 9 في كل ضيقهم تضايق و ملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته و رافته هو فكهم و رفعهم و حملهم كل الايام القديمة

63: 10 و لكنهم تمردوا و احزنوا روح قدسه فتحول لهم عدوا و هو حاربهم

63: 11 ثم ذكر الايام القديمة موسى و شعبه اين الذي اصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه اين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه

63: 12 الذي سير ليمين موسى ذراع مجده الذي شق المياه قدامهم ليصنع لنفسه اسما ابديا

63: 13 الذي سيرهم في اللجج كفرس في البرية فلم يعثروا

63: 14 كبهائم تنزل الى وطاء روح الرب اراحهم هكذا قدت شعبك لتصنع لنفسك اسم مجد

63: 15 تطلع من السماوات و انظر من مسكن قدسك و مجدك اين غيرتك و جبروتك زفير احشائك و مراحمك نحوي امتنعت



هو انسان ولكنه متكلم بالبر وهو المخلص وهو داس المعصره لوحده وهو الذي يفدي شعبه وهو ذراع الرب وهو الرب الذي صار مخلصا وهو الذي حملهم كل الايام القديمه ورغم ان اعمالهم شريره واحزنوا روحه القدوس فحاربهم قليلا ولكن تذكر الايام القديمه لموسي عندما شق البحر امامهم فرحمهم



نبوة رقم 11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا

فهو بالجسد غصن بر من داود وهو باللاهوت الرب برنا



31

سفر ارميا 33

33: 15 في تلك الايام و في ذلك الزمان انبت لداود غصن البر فيجري عدلا و برا في الارض

33: 16 في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا و تسكن اورشليم امنة و هذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا

ونفس كلام ارميا يتكرر مره ثانية فهو ابن داود بالجسد وهو باللاهوت الرب برنا



وبعد ان عرفنا بعض النبوات عن لاهوته وبعض النبوات عن بشريته ندرس بعض النبوات عن سلطانه الغير محدود

32

سفر أخبار الايام الاول 17

17: 11 و يكون متى كملت ايامك لتذهب مع ابائك اني اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يكون من بنيك و اثبت مملكته

17: 12 هو يبني لي بيتا و انا اثبت كرسيه الى الابد

17: 13 انا اكون له ابا و هو يكون لي ابنا و لا انزع رحمتي عنه كما نزعتها عن الذي كان قبلك

17: 14 و اقيمه في بيتي و ملكوتي الى الابد و يكون كرسيه ثابتا الى الابد

فهو كرسيه وسلطانه ابدي



وايضا النبوة الثالثة

3

سفر المزامير 72

72: 7 يشرق في ايامه الصديق و كثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر

72: 8 و يملك من البحر الى البحر و من النهر الى اقاصي الارض

72: 9 امامه تجثو اهل البرية و اعداؤه يلحسون التراب

فهو يبقي ملك السلام الي ان يضمحل العالم ويملك علي الكل وكل الارض من الشمال الي الجنوب والكل يسجد له ويعبده والشيطان وقوي الشر الروحيه تلحس التراب



وايضا النبوة 6

سفر أشعياء 9

9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام

9: 7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا

اي الابن المولود هو الله الذي اسمه العجيب واسمه اسم الله المشير وهو الله القدير والاب الابدي رئيس السلام ولا نهاية لايامه لانه ملك السلام وهو ملك البر والحق الي الابد



وايضا النبوة 12

سفر دانيال 7

7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه

7: 14 فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض



33

سفر المزامير 8

8: 6 تسلطه على اعمال يديك جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه

8: 7 الغنم و البقر جميعا و بهائم البر ايضا

8: 8 و طيور السماء و سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه

8: 9 ايها الرب سيدنا ما امجد اسمك في كل الارض

هو المتسلط علي الكل رغم ان مكانته الجسديه اقل من الملائكه وهو بلاهوته الرب سيد الارض كلها



فعرفنا نبوات عن لاهوت الاتي وبشريته وسلطانه

ناتي الي نبوات عن تفاصيل حياة المسيح

اولا وقت مجيؤه

وهي النبوة 22

سفر التكوين 49

49: 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب

ورغم اني سافرد ملف مستقل بمعونة ربنا لهذه النبوة ولكن باختصار هي تحدد ميعاد مجيئ المسيح قبل مباشره من زوال حكم اليهود لانفسهم وزوال تشريعهم

لان القضيب هي سلطة كل سبط وتميزه فيقول ان قد يفقد ضيب اسباط كثيره الا سبط يهوذا الذي يبقي حتي يأتي المسيح ثم يزول قضيب سبط يهوذا وايضا ينهار السلطة التشريعية ونلاحظ ان في فترة السبي لم يفقد سبط يهوذا قضيبه وظل تحت السبي ولكن يحكم نفسه واستمر هذا في عصر المكابيين حتي حكم هيرودس الكبير وهو ليس يهودي ثم اتي ارخيلاوس ابن هيرودس عام 11 م ونزع حق مجمع السنهدريم في اصدار قضاء بالاعدام ويقول التلمود: قبل خراب الهيكل بأكثر من أربعين سنة سلب الرومان حق إصدار حكم الإِعدام من اليهود. ويقول الربي رشمن إن أعضاء السنهدريم وقتها ذرُّوا الرماد على رؤوسهم، ولبسوا المسوح على أجسادهم، وصرخوا: ويل لنا، فقد زال القضيب من سبط يهوذا قبل أن يجيء المسيا



34

نبوة اسابيع دانيال

سفر دانيال 9

9: 24 سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك و على مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية و تتميم الخطايا و لكفارة الاثم و ليؤتى بالبر الابدي و لختم الرؤيا و النبوة و لمسح قدوس القدوسين

9: 25 فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة

9: 26 و بعد اثنين و ستين اسبوعا يقطع المسيح و ليس له و شعب رئيس ات يخرب المدينة و القدس و انتهاؤه بغمارة و الى النهاية حرب و خرب قضي بها

9: 27 و يثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في اسبوع واحد و في وسط الاسبوع يبطل الذبيحة و التقدمة و على جناح الارجاس مخرب حتى يتم و يصب المقضي على المخرب

وهي في ملف سبعين اسبوع دانيال

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10174

وباختصار شديد

سبعين اسبوع 490 سنه

وتبدا من قرار ارتحششتا 457 ق م

وسبعة اسابيع = 49 سنه وهي 408 ق م وهي السنه التي انتهي انشاء السوق والخليج الي اورشليم

ثم 62 اسبوع التي يستعلن فيها المسيح =434 سنه وهو 26 م او 27 م

ومع وضع فارق خطأ التقويم الجريجوري نصل الي 30 م وهو زمن بداية خدمة المسيح

ومنتصف الاسبوع السبعين يثبت عهده مع كثيرين وتبطل الذبيحه بصلبه وهذه حدث مع صلب المسيح بعد ثلاث سنوات ونصف من بداية خدمته



35

سفر العدد 24

24: 17 اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى

ميلاده سيصاحبه ظاهره فلكيه وهي ظهور كوكب في السماء وهذا ما حدث في نجم الميلاد كما شرحت بالتفصيل في ملف نجم الميلاد

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10061



نبوات ان يسبقه نبي يتقدمه ليعد طريقه

36

سفر اشعياء 40

40: 2 طيبوا قلب اورشليم و نادوها بان جهادها قد كمل ان اثمها قد عفي عنه انها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها

40: 3 صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا

فقبله يخرج صوت صارخ في البريه وهو يوحنا المعمدان



14

سفر ملاخي 3

3: 1 هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود

وهنا الرب الاله يتكلم عن انه سيرسل ملاكه قدامه وهو يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيء الطريق لمجيئ الرب والسيد الرب ياتي الي الهيكل وينفذ العهد الذي اتفق مع اباؤهم عندما كان يظهر لهم في صورة ملاك الرب فهو وعد ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسي وشعبه اسرائيل وجاء ملئ الزمان ليتمم وعده بمجيؤه

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*
37

سفر ملاخي 4

4: 5 هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف

فهذه النبي يكون بروح ايليا



38

سفر نشيد الانشاد 2

12 الزُّهُورُ ظَهَرَتْ فِي الأَرْضِ. بَلَغَ أَوَانُ الْقَضْبِ، وَصَوْتُ الْيَمَامَةِ سُمِعَ فِي أَرْضِنَا.

وهو صوته فيه قوه وحزن علي الخطايا مثل صوت اليمامة في البرية



اسلوب ميلاده

39

سفر اشعياء 7

7: 14 و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل

فهو يولد من عذراء



النبوة 15

سفر التكوين 3

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

فهو من نسل الانسان ابن المراه فقط



40

سفر ارميا 31

31: 3 تراءى لي الرب من بعيد و محبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة

31: 4 سابنيك بعد فتبنين يا عذراء اسرائيل تتزينين بعد بدفوفك و تخرجين في رقص اللاعبين

ورحمة الرب ستتحقق عن طريق العذراء



مكان الميلاد

13

سفر ميخا 5

5: 2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل

ويحدد بدقه انه يولد في بيت لحم



سجود المجوس له وهداياهم

41

سفر المزامير 72

72: 10 ملوك ترشيش و الجزائر يرسلون تقدمة ملوك شبا و سبا يقدمون هدية

ملوك شبا وسبا وهم المجوس



وايضا نوع العطية

42

سفر المزامير 72

72: 15 و يعيش و يعطيه من ذهب شبا و يصلي لاجله دائما اليوم كله يباركه



43

سفر اشعياء 60

60: 3 فتسير الامم في نورك و الملوك في ضياء اشراقك

60: 4 ارفعي عينيك حواليك و انظري قد اجتمعوا كلهم جاءوا اليك ياتي بنوك من بعيد و تحمل بناتك على الايدي

60: 5 حينئذ تنظرين و تنيرين و يخفق قلبك و يتسع لانه تتحول اليك ثروة البحر و ياتي اليك غنى الامم

60: 6 تغطيك كثرة الجمال بكران مديان و عيفة كلها تاتي من شبا تحمل ذهبا و لبانا و تبشر بتسابيح الرب

ويحدد ان الهديه يكون فيها ذهب ولبانا مع تسابيح من ملائكة الرب



في ميلاده تحدث مذبحه للاطفال

44

سفر ارميا 31

31: 15 هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين



وبعد ميلاده في بيت لحم وفي اثناء المذبحه ينزل الي مصر

45

سفر هوشع 11

11: 1 لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني



رسالته

انه يتسلط كملك

46

سفر العدد 24

24: 19 و يتسلط الذي من يعقوب و يهلك الشارد من مدينة



47

سفر المزامير 21

21: 1 يا رب بقوتك يفرح الملك و بخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جدا



رسالته تكتب في قلوب ابناؤه

48

سفر ارميا 31

31: 31 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقطع مع بيت اسرائيل و مع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا

31: 32 ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع ابائهم يوم امسكتهم بيدهم لاخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب

31: 33 بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت اسرائيل بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم و اكتبها على قلوبهم و اكون لهم الها و هم يكونون لي شعبا

فشريعته شريعه قلبيه وليست مثل مثل الناموس القديم فهو يكمل الناموس للمستوي القلبي وهو الرب نفسه



وهو ايضا كاهن

49

سفر المزامير 110

110: 4 اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق

وتاكيد انه اعلي من كهنوت لاوي



ويكون نبي

50

سفر التثنية 18

18: 15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون

18: 16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت

18: 17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا

18: 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به

18: 19 و يكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه

فهو نبي بالجسد مثل موسي ولكنه هو ايضا اعلي من موسي



ويعرف ويمجد من اليهود والامم

51

سفر اشعياء 11

11: 10 و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان اصل يسى القائم راية للشعوب اياه تطلب الامم و يكون محله مجدا



52

سفر المزامير 18

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



53

سفر المزامير 19

19: 4 في كل الارض خرج منطقهم و الى اقصى المسكونة كلماتهم جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها



والامم تمجده ايضا

54

سفر التثنية 32

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



55

سفر المزامير 117

117: 1 سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم حمدوه يا كل الشعوب



56

سفر اشعياء 42

42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم



57

سفر اشعياء 45

45: 21 اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي

45: 22 التفتوا الي و اخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله و ليس اخر

45: 23 بذاتي اقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع انه لي تجثو كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان

45: 24 قال لي انما بالرب البر و القوة اليه ياتي و يخزى جميع المغتاظين عليه



58

سفر اشعياء 49

49: 5 و الان قال الرب جابلي من البطن عبدا له لارجاع يعقوب اليه فينضم اليه اسرائيل فاتمجد في عيني الرب و الهي يصير قوتي

49: 6 فقال قليل ان تكون لي عبدا لاقامة اسباط يعقوب و رد محفوظي اسرائيل فقد جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض

49: 7 هكذا قال الرب فادي اسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس لمكروه الامة لعبد المتسلطين ينظر ملوك فيقومون رؤساء فيسجدون لاجل الرب الذي هو امين و قدوس اسرائيل الذي قد اختارك



59

سفر هوشع 1

1: 10 لكن يكون عدد بني اسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يكال و لا يعد و يكون عوضا عن ان يقال لهم لستم شعبي يقال لهم ابناء الله الحي



60

سفر هوشع 2

2: 23 و ازرعها لنفسي في الارض و ارحم لورحامة و اقول للوعمي انت شعبي و هو يقول انت الهي

فهو يضم جميع الشعوب وتصبح شعبه ويقولوا له انت الهي



61

سفر يوئيل 2

2: 32 و يكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو لانه في جبل صهيون و في اورشليم تكون نجاة كما قال الرب و بين الباقين من يدعوه الرب



وبشارته تكون بشارة هادئة

62

سفر اشعياء 42

42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته

42: 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الامان يخرج الحق



يبدأ خدمته في الجليل

63

سفر اشعياء 9

9: 1 و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم

9: 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور

فتاكيد ان بداية نور خدمته سيكون من الجليل

ويعين لنفسه تلاميذ

64

سفر اشعياء 8

8: 16 صر الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي



ويكون مؤيد بمعجزات

65

سفر اشعياء 35

35: 5 حينئذ تتفقح عيون العمي و اذان الصم تتفتح

35: 6 حينئذ يقفز الاعرج كالايل و يترنم لسان الاخرس لانه قد انفجرت في البرية مياه و انهار في القفر

يشفي عمي وصم وعرج وخرس



66

سفر اشعياء

42: 6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك و احفظك و اجعلك عهدا للشعب و نورا للامم

42: 7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة

42: 8 انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات

يفتح عيون العمي ويخرج شياطين من الذين محبوسين ومقيدين بارواح شريرة



67

سفر اشعياء

61: 3 لاجعل لنائحي صهيون لاعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد و دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح و رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة فيدعون اشجار البر غرس الرب للتمجيد

يعزي النائحين ويجعل نوحهم فرح اي يقيم موتاهم



صفاته الروحية

68

سفر المزامير 45

45: 7 احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك

يفعل البر ولا يفعل الاثم



69

سفر المزامير 33

33: 4 لان كلمة الرب مستقيمة و كل صنعه بالامانة

33: 5 يحب البر و العدل امتلات الارض من رحمة الرب



70

سفر المزامير 101

101: 2 اتعقل في طريق كامل متى تاتي الي اسلك في كمال قلبي في وسط بيتي

101: 3 لا اضع قدام عيني امرا رديئا عمل الزيغان ابغضت لا يلصق بي

101: 4 قلب معوج يبعد عني الشرير لا اعرفه

101: 5 الذي يغتاب صاحبه سرا هذا اقطعه مستكبر العين و منتفخ القلب لا احتمله

101: 6 عيناي على امناء الارض لكي اجلسهم معي السالك طريقا كاملا هو يخدمني

101: 7 لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت امام عيني

101: 8 باكرا ابيد جميع اشرار الارض لاقطع من مدينة الرب كل فاعلي الاثم



كرازته

اولا كرازته باستخدام امثال كثيره

71

سفر المزامير 78

78: 1 اصغ يا شعبي الى شريعتي اميلوا اذانكم الى كلام فمي

78: 2 افتح بمثل فمي اذيع الغازا منذ القدم



72

سفر المزامير 49

49: 4 اميل اذني الى مثل و اوضح بعود لغزي



اول كرازته تكون علي جبل ( الموعظه علي الجبل )

73

سفر اشعياء 2

2: 3 و تسير شعوب كثيرة و يقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه و نسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة و من اورشليم كلمة الرب



74

سفر ميخا 4

4: 2 و تسير امم كثيرة و يقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب و الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه و نسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة و من اورشليم كلمة الرب



75

كرازته فيها تعزيه

سفر اشعياء 61

61: 1 روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق

61: 2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين



بسبب خدمته يكون مكروه من اخوته

76

سفر المزامير 69

69: 8 صرت اجنبيا عند اخوتي و غريبا عند بني امي



ويرفضونه

77

سفر المزامير 22

22: 11 لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب لانه لا معين



78

سفر المزامير 31

31: 11 عند كل اعدائي صرت عارا و عند جيراني بالكلية و رعبا لمعارفي الذين راوني خارجا هربوا عني



سفر المزامير 109

109: 3 بكلام بغض احاطوا بي و قاتلوني بلا سبب

109: 4 بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة

109: 5 وضعوا علي شرا بدل خير و بغضا بدل حبي



79

سفر المزامير 118

118: 22 الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار راس الزاوية



80

سفر اشعياء 6

6: 9 فقال اذهب و قل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعا و لا تفهموا و ابصروا ابصارا و لا تعرفوا

6: 10 غلظ قلب هذا الشعب و ثقل اذنيه و اطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر بعينيه و يسمع باذنيه و يفهم بقلبه و يرجع فيشفى



81

سفر اشعياء 8

8: 13 قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم و هو رهبتكم

8: 14 و يكون مقدسا و حجر صدمة و صخرة عثرة لبيتي اسرائيل و فخا و شركا لسكان اورشليم

8: 15 فيعثر بها كثيرون و يسقطون فينكسرون و يعلقون فيلقطون



82

سفر اشعياء 29

29: 13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب الي بفمه و اكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فابعده عني و صارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة



83

سفر اشعياء 65

65: 2 بسطت يدي طول النهار الى شعب متمرد سائر في طريق غير صالح وراء افكاره



ولا يصدقوه

84

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 1 من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب



ويحاولوا ان يجربوه ويوقعوه في شكاية

سفر المزامير 35

35: 7 لانهم بلا سبب اخفوا لي هوة شبكتهم بلا سبب حفروا لنفسي



ويطلبون حجه لموته

85

سفر المزامير 41

41: 5 اعدائي يتقاولون علي بشر متى يموت و يبيد اسمه



86

سفر المزامير 56

56: 6 يجتمعون يختفون يلاحظون خطواتي عند ما ترصدوا نفسي



87

سفر المزامير 31

31: 13 لاني سمعت مذمة من كثيرين الخوف مستدير بي بمؤامرتهم معا علي تفكروا في اخذ نفسي



88

سفر المزامير 71

71: 10 لان اعدائي تقاولوا علي و الذين يرصدون نفسي تامروا معا





قبل الامه

يدخل ارشليم منتصر

89

سفر المزامير 8

8: 2 من افواه الاطفال و الرضع اسست حمدا بسبب اضدادك لتسكيت عدو و منتقم



90

سفر المزامير 118

118: 25 اه يا رب خلص اه يا رب انقذ

118: 26 مبارك الاتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب



91

يدخل علي اتان وجحش ابن اتان

سفر زكريا 9

9: 9 ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان



وفي اورشليم

نبوة رقم 11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا



31

سفر ارميا 33

33: 15 في تلك الايام و في ذلك الزمان انبت لداود غصن البر فيجري عدلا و برا في الارض

33: 16 في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا و تسكن اورشليم امنة و هذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا



تطهيره للهيكل

92

سفر المزامير 69

69: 9 لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي



واحد من اتباعه يخونه

93

يخونه بعد ان ياكل معه

سفر المزامير 41

41: 9 ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه



94

سفر عوبديا 1

1: 7 طردك الى التخم كل معاهديك خدعك و غلب عليك مسالموك اهل خبزك وضعوا شركا تحتك لا فهم فيه



95

كان يذهب معه الي الصلاه وبيت الله

سفر المزامير 55

55: 13 بل انت انسان عديلي الفي و صديقي

55: 14 الذي معه كانت تحلو لنا العشرة الى بيت الله كنا نذهب في الجمهور

96

وهو يسلمه بنفسه

سفر المزامير 55

55: 20 القى يديه على مسالميه نقض عهده

55: 21 انعم من الزبدة فمه و قلبه قتال الين من الزيت كلماته و هي سيوف مسلولة



97

ويسلمه بثلاثين من الفضة

سفر زكريا 11

11: 12 فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة



98

ويشتري بها حقل الفخاري

سفر زكريا 11

11: 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة و القيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب



99

والذي يخونه يموت ميته بشعه

سفر المزامير 15

55: 15 ليبغتهم الموت لينحدروا الى الهاوية احياء لان في مساكنهم في وسطهم شرورا



100

سفر المزامير 55

55: 23 و انت يا الله تحدرهم الى جب الهلاك رجال الدماء و الغش لا ينصفون ايامهم اما انا فاتكل عليك



101

سفر المزامير 109

109: 16 من اجل انه لم يذكر ان يصنع رحمة بل طرد انسانا مسكينا و فقيرا و المنسحق القلب ليميته

109: 17 و احب اللعنة فاتته و لم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه



102

قبل خيانته يصلي لرفع الضربة

سفر المزامير 39

39: 10 ارفع عني ضربك من مهاجمة يدك انا قد فنيت



103

وفي وقت خيانته يهجره تلاميذه

سفر زكريا 13

13: 7 استيقظ يا سيف على راعي و على رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم و ارد يدي على الصغار
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*
104

وفي محاكمته يقوم شهود زور

سفر المزامير 27

12 لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.

ونافث الظلم هو رئيس الكهنة



105

سفر المزامير 35

35: 11 شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني



106

سفر المزامير 109

109: 2 لانه قد انفتح علي فم الشرير و فم الغش تكلموا معي بلسان كذب



107

وهو في محاكمته يصمت

سفر المزامير 38

38: 13 و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاه

38: 14 و اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة



108

سفر المزامير 39

39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت



109

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 7 ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه



110

يشتموه

سفر المزامير 35

35: 15 و لكنهم في ظلعي فرحوا و اجتمعوا اجتمعوا علي شاتمين و لم اعلم مزقوا و لم يكفوا



111

يضربونه ويجلدوه ويتفلوا عليه

سفر اشعياء 50

50: 6 بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خذي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق



112

يحتمل الالام

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 8 من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي



113

تخرج بنات صهيون لتنظره في طريق تتويجه علي الصليب

سفر نشيد الأنشاد 3: 11


اُخْرُجْنَ يَا بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَانْظُرْنَ الْمَلِكَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِالتَّاجِ الَّذِي تَوَّجَتْهُ بِهِ أُمُّهُ فِي يَوْمِ عُرْسِهِ، وَفِي يَوْمِ فَرَحِ قَلْبِهِ.


114

تلطم عليه بنات صهيون

سفر اشعياء 27

12 لاَطِمَاتٍ عَلَى الثُّدِيِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحُقُولِ الْمُشْتَهَاةِ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الْكَرْمَةِ الْمُثْمِرَةِ.



115

يصلبونه ويثقبون يديه ورجليه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 16 لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي



116

سفر زكريا 13

13: 6 فيقول له ما هذه الجروح في يديك فيقول هي التي جرحت بها في بيت احبائي



117

يحصونه مع الاثمة

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 12 لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين



118

ويصلب بين لصين

سفر استير 15

ثم انها في اليوم الثالث نزعت ثياب حدادها ولبست ملابس مجدها
و لما تبرجت ببزة الملك ودعت مدبر ومخلص الجميع الله اتخذت لها جاريتين


119

الماره يعايروه

سفر المزامير 102: 8

102: 8 اليوم كله عيرني اعدائي الحنقون علي حلفوا علي



120

سفر المزامير 109

109: 25 و انا صرت عارا عندهم ينظرون الي و ينغضون رؤوسهم



121

ويحتقروه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 6 اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب

22: 7 كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين

22: 8 اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به



122

سفر المزامير 35

35: 21 فغروا علي افواههم قالوا هه هه قد رات اعيننا



123

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 3 محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به



124

ويدعوا ان الله تركه

سفر المزامير 71

71: 11 قائلين ان الله قد تركه الحقوه و امسكوه لانه لا منقذ له



125

سفر ميخا 7

7: 10 و ترى عدوتي فيغطيها الخزي القائلة لي اين هو الرب الهك عيناي ستنظران اليها الان تصير للدوس كطين الازقة



126

يقدموا له مر وخل

سفر المزامير 69

69: 21 و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا



127

يصلي لاجل اعداؤه

سفر المزامير 109

109: 4 بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة



128

ويقترعون علي ثيابه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 18 يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون



129

يصرخ علي الصليب الهي الهي لما تركتني

سفر المزامير 22

22: 1 الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري



130

يصرخ ويسسلم الروح ويستودعها في يد الاب

سفر المزامير 31

31: 5 في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق



131

يموت وهو في منتصف عمره

سفر المزامير 89

89: 45 قصرت ايام شبابه غطيته بالخزي سلاه



132

جسده يصاب بكثرة من الضربات

سفر المزامير 31

31: 12 نسيت من القلب مثل الميت صرت مثل اناء متلف



133

يطعن في جنبه

سفر زكريا 12

12: 10 و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره



134

ولكن لايكسر عظم منه

سفر المزامير 34

34: 20 يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر



135

الطبيعه تضطرب لموته

الشمس تخفي شعاعها

سفر عاموس 5

5: 20 اليس يوم الرب ظلاما لا نورا و قتاما لا نور له



136

سفر زكريا 14

14: 6 و يكون في ذلك اليوم انه لا يكون نور الدراري تنقبض



137

وتحدث رعدة

سفر زكريا 14

14: 4 و تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي قدام اورشليم من الشرق فينشق جبل الزيتون من وسطه نحو الشرق و نحو الغرب واديا عظيما جدا و ينتقل نصف الجبل نحو الشمال و نصفه نحو الجنوب



138

يدفن في قبر غني

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 9 و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش



يموت وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم

139

سفر هوشع 6:

6: 2 يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه



140

ويذهب الي الجحيم ويخرج من في الحبس ويقوم بنور

سفر استير 11

11 ثم اشرق النور والشمس فارتفع المتواضعون وافترسوا المتجبرين

والمتجبر المتكبر هو الشيطان



141

سفر المزامير 16

16: 10 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا



142

سفر المزامير 30

30: 3 يا رب اصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب



143

سفر المزامير 41

41: 10 اما انت يا رب فارحمني و اقمني فاجازيهم



144

موته هذا كفاري

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 4 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا

53: 5 و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا

53: 6 كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا



145

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 11 من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها



146

سفر دانيال 9

9: 27 و يثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في اسبوع واحد و في وسط الاسبوع يبطل الذبيحة و التقدمة و على جناح الارجاس مخرب حتى يتم و يصب المقضي على المخرب



147

الفداء يتم في صهيون

سفر اشعياء 59

59: 20 و ياتي الفادي الى صهيون و الى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب



148

يرد النقمه علي الشيطان

سفر التثنية 32

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



وايضا

149

سفر اشعياء 27

1 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُعَاقِبُ الرَّبُّ بِسَيْفِهِ الْقَاسِي الْعَظِيمِ الشَّدِيدِ لَوِيَاثَانَ، الْحَيَّةَ الْهَارِبَةَ. لَوِيَاثَانَ الْحَيَّةَ الْمُتَحَوِّيَةَ، وَيَقْتُلُ التِّنِّينَ الَّذِي فِي الْبَحْرِ.
2 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ غَنُّوا لِلْكَرْمَةِ الْمُشَتَهَاةِ:


150

بعد قيامته يصعد

سفر المزامير 24

24: 7 ارفعن ايتها الارتاج رؤوسكن و ارتفعن ايتها الابواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد



151

سفر المزامير 68

68: 18 صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله



152

سفر المزامير 118

118: 19 افتحوا لي ابواب البر ادخل فيها و احمد الرب



153

ويخبر عن مجيؤه الثاني

سفر المزامير 50

50: 3 ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا

50: 4 يدعو السماوات من فوق و الارض الى مداينة شعبه

50: 5 اجمعوا الي اتقيائي القاطعين عهدي على ذبيحة

50: 6 و تخبر السماوات بعدله لان الله هو الديان سلاه



154

سفر المزامير 61

61: 2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين



155

سفر المزامير 66

66: 18 و انا اجازي اعمالهم و افكارهم حدث لجمع كل الامم و الالسنة فياتون و يرون مجدي



156

سفر زكريا 14

14: 5 و تهربون في جواء جبالي لان جواء الجبال يصل الى اصل و تهربون كما هربتم من الزلزلة في ايام عزيا ملك يهوذا و ياتي الرب الهي و جميع القديسين معك



157

سفر اشعياء 35

4 قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».
5 حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.
6 حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِي الْقَفْرِ.
7 وَيَصِيرُ السَّرَابُ أَجَمًا، وَالْمَعْطَشَةُ يَنَابِيعَ مَاءٍ. فِي مَسْكِنِ الذِّئَابِ، فِي مَرْبِضِهَا دَارٌ لِلْقَصَبِ وَالْبَرْدِيِّ.
8 وَتَكُونُ هُنَاكَ سِكَّةٌ وَطَرِيقٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا: «الطَّرِيقُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ». لاَ يَعْبُرُ فِيهَا نَجِسٌ، بَلْ هِيَ لَهُمْ. مَنْ سَلَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ حَتَّى الْجُهَّالُ، لاَ يَضِلُّ.
9 لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ أَسَدٌ. وَحْشٌ مُفْتَرِسٌ لاَ يَصْعَدُ إِلَيْهَا. لاَ يُوجَدُ هُنَاكَ. بَلْ يَسْلُكُ الْمَفْدِيُّونَ فِيهَا.

وبعض الحسابات



لو نحسبها بالاحتماليات يكون شخص تتحقق فيه خمسة عشر نبوة من النبوات هو

عدد سكان الارض مرفوع لاس الاحتماليات اي

107,000,000,000 مضروب في قوه 15 اي بضرب 107مليار في نفسه 15 مره

فهو 107 مضروب في نفسه 15 مره في 10اس 135

وهو يساوي احتماليه من 3 في 10 اس 200 احتماليه تقريبا اي احتماليه من 3 امامها 200 صفر

ولو حسبناها بالتباديل بين خمسة عشر نبوة

تحقيق 15 نبوة في شخص واحد هي احتمال من = 1,307,674,368,000



فهل بعد تحقيق كل هذه النبوات في المسيح لازال اي شخص عنده شك ؟



نبوات الاسفار القانونية الثانية



Holy_bible_1



سفر استير



نبوة ان المسيح يذهب الي الجحيم ويقوم بنور

سفر استير 11

11 ثم اشرق النور والشمس فارتفع المتواضعون وافترسوا المتجبرين

ويتكلم عن ان المسيح يقوم بنور بعد ان يذهب الي الهاوية

وهنا يتكلم عن نور الشمس اشرق للمتواضعين وهم الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء وافترس المتجبر وهو الشيطان المتكبر





نبوة يصلب بين لصين

سفر استير 15

ثم انها في اليوم الثالث نزعت ثياب حدادها ولبست ملابس مجدها

و لما تبرجت ببزة الملك ودعت مدبر ومخلص الجميع الله اتخذت لها جاريتين



سفر الحكمة

نبوة عن شعبه سيرفضه ويقبله بقية الشعوب

الاصحاح الاول

2 فانما يجده الذين لا يجربونه ويتجلى للذين لا يكفرون به



مجموعة نبوات من اروع واوضح نبوات العهد القديم

الاصحاح الثاني من عدد 12-20

12 و لنكمن للصديق فانه ثقيل علينا يقاوم اعمالنا ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس ويفضح ذنوب سيرتنا
13 يزعم ان عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الرب
14 و قد صار لنا عذولا حتى على افكارنا
15 بل منظره ثقيل علينا لان سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم
16 قد حسبنا كزيوف فهو يجانب طرقنا مجانبة الرجس ويغبط موت الصديقين ويتباهى بان الله ابوه
17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته
18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه
19 فلنمتحنه بالشتم والعذاب حتى نعلم حلمه ونختبر صبره
20 و لنقض عليه باقبح ميتة فانه سيفتقد كما يزعم
فهل نحتاج الي مجموعة نبوات اوضح من هذه ؟

يقول

1 نبوة انهم سيتامروا عليه

2 سيوبخهم علي مخالفة الناموس ( تعشرون النعنع والسذب )

3 سيفضح زنوبهم ويجعلها مكشوفه ( ايها المراؤن )

4 يتكلم بانه يعرف كل شيئ

5 يلقب نفسه بابن الله

6 يضايقهم في معيشتهم ( قلب موائد الصيارفة ) ويوبخهم حتي علي افكارهم قبل ان يعلنوها لانه يعلم افكارهم

7 سيرته تخالف الناس لانه بلا خطية

8 لا يجلس في مجلس الشر

9 يتباها ويعلن ان الله ابوه

10 سيجربوه في اقواله

11 يحاولوا يقتلوه اكثر من مره

12 يسلموه للموت ليروا عاقبته

13 يقولون له ان كنت ابن الله فلينقزك الله

14 يشتموه ويعذبوه قبل قتله

15 يقتلوه بابشع ميته ( الصليب ) وينتظروا هل بالفعل سيفتقده الله كما وعد ؟



الاصحاح الخامس

حينئذ يقوم الصديق بجراة عظيمة في وجوه الذين ضايقوه وجعلوا اتعابه باطلة
فاذا راوه يضطربون من شدة الجزع وينذهلون من خلاص لم يكونوا يظنونه
و يقولون في انفسهم نادمين وهم ينوحون من ضيق صدرهم هذا الذي كنا حينا نتخذه سخرة ومثلا للعار
و كنا نحن الجهال نحسب حياته جنونا وموته هوانا
بعد قيامته كثيرين سيندمون علي ما فعلوا ويتوبوا ويؤمنون به



الاصحاح السابع

22 فان فيها الروح الفهم القدوس المولود الوحيد ذا المزايا الكثيرة اللطيف السريع الحركة الفصيح الطاهر النير السليم المحب للخير الحديد الحر المحسن
المحب للبشر الثابت الراسخ المطمئن القدير الرقيب الذي ينفذ جميع الارواح الفهمة الطاهرة اللطيفة
لقبه المولود الوحيد مونوجنيس ) وهو كلامه فصيح وملان حكمة وهو منير ويشجع علي الاحسان للفقراء

وهو ايضا لقبه المحب للبشر

ولقبه ايضا القدير وهو الذي ينفذ الارواح الطاهره



الاصحاح العاشر : 4

و لما غمر الطوفان الارض بسببه عادت الحكمة فخلصتها بهدايتها للصديق في الة خشب حقيرة

كما كانت حكمة الطوفان لتطهير الارض وغسل الارض من الخطايا كالمعمودية وايضا الصديق يخلص العالم بالة خشبيه هي رمز حقاره ولكن يجعلها رمز خلاص



لااجد كلام الا ان امجد الرب علي عظم النبوات التي تركها لابناؤه



سفر باروخ

نبوة عن التجسد واضحة

الاصحاح الثالث

29 من صعد الى السماء فتناولها ونزل بها من الغيوم
30 من اجتاز الى عبر البحر ووجدها واثرها على الذهب الابريز
31 ليس احد يعرف طريقها ويطلع على سبيلها
32 لكن العالم بكل شيء هو يعلمها وبعقله وجدها الذي ثبت الارض الى الابد وملاها حيوانا ذا اربع
33 الذي يرسل النور فينطلق يدعوه فيطيعه برعدة
34 ان النجوم اشرقت في محارسها وتهللت
35 دعاها فقالت نحن لديك واشرقت متهللة للذي صنعها
36 هذا هو الهنا ولا يعتبر حذاءه اخر
37 هو وجد طريق التادب بكماله وجعله ليعقوب عبده ولاسرائيل حبيبه
38 و بعد ذلك تراءى على الارض وتردد بين البشر
فالرب خالق كل شيئ في ملئ الزمان سيترائي علي الارض ويتردد اي يتمشي ويعيش بين البشر



سفر باروخ 2: 35

وأقيم لهم عهداً أبدياً فأكون لهم إلهاً ويكونون لي شعباً ولا أعود أزعزع شعبي إسرائيل من الأرض التي أعطيتها لهم

(أي الكنيسة ويبقي معهم الي الابد )

وهذه مرادفة للنبوة (إر32: 40).



وهذا مثال صغير من النبوات المباشره

هذا بالاضافه الي الرموز والامثله الكثيره





وبعض من تاكيدات العهد الجديد لتحقيق نبوات العهد القديم

من قاموس الكتاب المقدس

م
النبوة
اتمام (تحقق) هذه النبوة

1
النبوة من أنه "من نسل المرأة": (تك 3: 15)
(غلا 4: 4 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 7 ورؤ 12:5)
2
الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: (تك 18: 18 وانظر أيضاً تك 12: 3)
(اعمال 3: 25 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 1 ولوقا 3: 34)
3
الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19)
(مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3: 34)
4
الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17)
(لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2)
5
النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: (تك 49: 10)
(لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3)
6
النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود: (اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 - 5 و 2 صم 7: 13)
(مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)
7
مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2)
(مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 – 7)
8
زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25)
(لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 )
9
النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء: (اش 7: 14)
(مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35)
10
قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15)
(مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18)
11
الهروب إلى مصر: (هوشع 11: 1)
(مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17)
12
مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2)
(مت 4: 12 - 16)
13
التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (تت 18: 15)
(يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 واعمال 3 : 22)
14
التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4)
(عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17)
15
التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2)
(يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18)
16
ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4)
(لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18)
17
17 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11)
(يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11)
18
18 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9)
(مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45)
19
التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13)
(مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10)
20
التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13)
(مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10)
21
التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 8)
(اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17)
22
التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11)
(مت 26: 60 و 61)
23
ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14)
(مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12)
24
التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6)
(مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22)
25
التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4) وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2)
(يوحنا 15: 23 - 25)
26
التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12)
(مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و1 كور 15: 3)
27
التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12)
(مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33)
28
التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك12: 10)
(يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25)
29
التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 8)
(مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32)
30
التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21)
(يو 1: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48)
31
التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 8)
(مت 27: 43)
32
التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12)
(لو 23: 34)
33
التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10)
(يو 19: 34)
34
ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18)
(مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24)
35
لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46)
(يو 19: 33 و 36)
36
أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9)
(مت 27: 57 - 60)
37
التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)
(مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48)
38
التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18)
(لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9)


( منقول )



1 - النبوة من أنه (من نسل المرأة):
و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه (تك 3: 15 )

 تمام هذه النبوة:
و لكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امراة مولودا تحت الناموس ( غلا 4: 4 )
فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل ( لوقا 2: 7 )
فولدت ابنا ذكرا عتيدا ان يرعى جميع الامم بعصا من حديد و اختطف ولدها الى الله و الى عرشه ( ورؤ 12 : 5 )
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*2 - الابن الكلمه

لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام ( اشعياء 9 : 6 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا (يوحنا 1 : 14)
و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت (متى 3 : 17

3 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: 
و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض( تك 18: 18 )
و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض( تك 12: 3 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
انتم ابناء الانبياء و العهد الذي عاهد به الله اباءنا قائلا لابراهيم و بنسلك تتبارك 
جميع قبائل الارض( اعمال 3: 25 )
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم( مت 1: 1 )

4 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: 
فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده (تك 17: 19 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد 
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. (مت 1: 2)
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. ( لوقا 3 : 34 )

5 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب:
اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى (عد 24 : 17 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. (لوقا 3: 34 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. ( مت 1: 2 )

6 - النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: 
لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب (تك 49: 10 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
بن عميناداب بن ارام بن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذا ( لوقا 3: 33 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته و يهوذا ولد فارص و زارح من ثامار و فارص ولد حصرون و حصرون ولد ارام( مت 1: 2 و 3 )

7 - النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود:
لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق والبر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا( اش 9: 7 )
( اش 11: 1 - 5 )
1- و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله.
2- و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب.
3- و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه.
4- بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه.
5- و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه.

 تحقّق هذه النبوة:
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم (مت 1: 1)
و يسى ولد داود الملك و داود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لاوريا( مت 1: 6 )


8 - مكان مولده:
اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل (ميخا 5: 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
و لما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم(مت 2: 1 )
( لوقا 2: 4 – 7 )
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.

9 - زمان مولده: 
فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة ( دا 9 : 25 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( لوقا 2: 1 ـ 7 )
1- و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة.
2- و هذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية.
3- فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.
10 - يولد من عذراء: 
و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه 
عمانوئيل(اش 7: 14 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. (مت 1: 18 )
( لوقا 1: 26 – 35 )
26- و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة.
27- الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف و اسم العذراء مريم.
28- فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء.
29- فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية.
30- فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
31- و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع.
32- هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه.
33- و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية.
34- فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا.
35- فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.


11 - قتل الأطفال:
هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين (ارميا 31: 15 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(مت 2: 16 ـ 18 )
16-حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس. 
17- حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.
18- صوت سمع في الرامة نوح و بكاء و عويل كثير راحيل تبكي على اولادها و لا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين.


12 - الهروب إلى مصر: 
لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني ( هو 11 : 1 )
وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها (اش 19 : 1)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
فقام و اخذ الصبي و امه ليلا و انصرف الى مصر. و كان هناك الى وفاة هيرودس لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني. (مت 2: 14 ، 15 )

13 - مجئ من يهيئ الطريق امامه
هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود (ملاخي 3 : 1)
صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا (اشعياء 40 : 3)
هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف (ملاخي 4 : 5)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان يكرز قائلا ياتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني و احل سيور حذائه (مرقس 1 : 7)
اجاب يوحنا الجميع قائلا انا اعمدكم بماء و لكن ياتي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احل سيور حذائه هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس و نار (لوقا 3 : 16)
هو الذي ياتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق ان احل سيور حذائه (يوحنا 1 : 27)
لان جميع الانبياء و الناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا (متى 11 : 13)
و ان اردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع ان ياتي (متى 11 : 14)

14 - مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل:
و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور (اش 9: 1 ، 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
(مت 4: 12 – 16 )
12- و لما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.
13- و ترك الناصرة و اتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون و نفتاليم.
14- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.
15- ارض زبولون و ارض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.
16- الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما و الجالسون في كورة الموت و ظلاله اشرق عليهم نور.

15 - التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً:
يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون (تث 18: 15 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
فلما راى الناس الاية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الاتي الى العالم. (يوحنا 6: 14)
فيلبس وجد نثنائيل و قال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس و الانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة. ( يوحنا 1 : 45 )
فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. ( اع 3 : 22 )

16 - التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق 
اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لاجلنا صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة الى الابد(عب 6: 20 )
كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة بل الذي قال له انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك. كما يقول ايضا في موضع اخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 5: 5 و 6 )
و ذلك اكثر وضوحا ايضا ان كان على شبه ملكي صادق يقوم كاهن اخر. قد صار ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب قوة حياة لا تزول. لانه يشهد انك كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 7: 15 – 17 )

17 - ذكر بعض صفاته: 
و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه
(اش 11: 2 ، 3 ، 4 )
احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك ( مز 45: 7 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
و اما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند الله و الناس(لوقا 2: 52 )
روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و ارسل المنسحقين في الحرية. ( لو 4: 18 )

18 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: 
ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان ( زك 9: 9 )
هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك ات ها اجرته معه و جزاؤه امامه ( اش 62: 11 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(يوحنا 12 : 12 ـ 16 )
12- و في الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء الى العيد ان يسوع ات الى اورشليم.
13- فاخذوا سعوف النخل و خرجوا للقائه و كانوا يصرخون اوصنا مبارك الاتي باسم الرب ملك اسرائيل.
14- و وجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب.
15- لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتي جالسا على جحش اتان.
16- و هذه الامور لم يفهمها تلاميذه اولا و لكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا ان هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه و انهم صنعوا هذه له. 
( مت 21: 1 – 11 )
1- و لما قربوا من اورشليم و جاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين.
2- قائلا لهما اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة و جحشا معها فحلاهما و اتياني بهما.
3- و ان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما فللوقت يرسلهما.
4- فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل.
5- قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان و جحش ابن اتان.
6- فذهب التلميذان و فعلا كما امرهما يسوع.
7- و اتيا بالاتان و الجحش و وضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما.
8- و الجمع الاكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق و اخرون قطعوا اغصانا من الشجر و فرشوها في الطريق.
9- و الجموع الذين تقدموا و الذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين اوصنا لابن داود مبارك الاتي باسم الرب اوصنا في الاعالي.
10- و لما دخل اورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا.
11- فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل.

19 - غيرة بيت الرب والتعييرات
لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي (مز 69 : 9)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و وجد في الهيكل الذين كانوا يبيعون بقرا و غنما و حماما و الصيارف جلوسا (يو 2 : 14)
فصنع سوطا من حبال و طرد الجميع من الهيكل الغنم و البقر و كب دراهم الصيارف و قلب موائدهم (يو 2 : 15)
و قال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت ابي بيت تجارة (يو 2 : 16)
فتذكر تلاميذه انه مكتوب غيرة بيتك اكلتني (يوحنا 2 : 17)

20 - التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: 
محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به ( اش 53: 3 )
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه ( مز 2: 2 )
الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار راس الزاوية (مز 118 : 22)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله. (يو 1: 11 )
و مع انه كان قد صنع امامهم ايات هذا عددها لم يؤمنوا به (يو 12 : 37)
فقاموا و اخرجوه خارج المدينة و جاءوا به الى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه الى اسفل. ( ولوقا 4: 29 )
لكن ينبغي اولا ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من هذا الجيل. ( لو 17: 25 ) 
قال لهم يسوع اما قراتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب في اعيننا (متى 21 : 42)
فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين خذ هذا و اطلق لنا باراباس. ( لو 23: 18 )
لذلك يتضمن ايضا في الكتاب هانذا اضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما و الذي يؤمن به لن يخزى (بطرس الاولى 2 : 6)


21 - تآمر الرؤساء والملوك
لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل (مزامير 2 : 1)
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين (مزامير 2 : 2)
لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما (مزامير 2 : 3)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قامت ملوك الارض و اجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه (اعمال الرسل 4 : 26)


22 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين منه هو الذي يسلمه:
ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه(مز 41: 9 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
( مت 26 : 14 ـ 16 )
14- حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يدعى يهوذا الاسخريوطي الى رؤساء الكهنة.
15- و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة.
16- و من ذلك الوقت كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه.


23 - التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة:
فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة ( زك 11: 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة. (مت 26: 15 )

24 - التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: 
(زك 11 : 13 )
فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة و القيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب

v اتمام هذه النبوة:
( مت 27 : 5 ـ 7 )
5- فطرح الفضة في الهيكل و انصرف ثم مضى و خنق نفسه.
6- فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة و قالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم.
7- فتشاوروا و اشتروا بها حقل الفخاري مقبرة للغرباء.


25 - التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر:
اذا حوكم فليخرج مذنبا و صلاته فلتكن خطية لتكن ايامه قليلة و وظيفته لياخذها اخر(مز 109: 7 ، 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(اعمال 1: 16 - 20 )
16- ايها الرجال الاخوة كان ينبغي ان يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع.
17- اذ كان معدودا بيننا و صار له نصيب في هذه الخدمة.
18- فان هذا اقتنى حقلا من اجرة الظلم و اذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاؤه كلها.
19- و صار ذلك معلوما عند جميع سكان اورشليم حتى دعي ذلك الحقل في لغتهم حقل دما اي حقل دم.
20- لانه مكتوب في سفر المزامير لتصر داره خرابا و لا يكن فيها ساكن و لياخذ وظيفته اخر.


26 - التنبؤ بالقبض علي السيد المسيح 
احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني (مزامير 22 : 12)
فغروا علي افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر (مزامير 22 : 13)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
ثم قال يسوع لرؤساءالكهنة و قواد جند الهيكل و الشيوخ المقبلين عليه كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف و عصي (لوقا 22 : 52)
اذ كنت معكم كل يوم في الهيكل لم تمدوا علي الايادي و لكن هذه ساعتكم و سلطان الظلمة (لوقا 22 : 53)
فاخذوه و ساقوه و ادخلوه الى بيت رئيس الكهنة و اما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد (لوقا 22 : 54)
ثم ان الجند و القائد و خدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع و اوثقوه (يوحنا 18 : 12)
فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية و جمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة (متى 27 : 27)


27 - التنبؤ بهروب التلاميذ
استيقظ يا سيف على راعي و على رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم و ارد يدي علىالصغار (زكريا 13 : 7)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية (متى 26 : 31)
و اما هذا كله فقد كان لكي تكمل كتب الانبياء حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم و هربوا (متى 26 : 56)


28 - التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح:
لا تسلمني الى مرام مضايقي لانه قد قام علي شهود زور و نافث ظلم( مز 27: 12 )
شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني ( مز 35: 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
( مت 26: 59 ـ 61)
59- و كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ و المجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكي يقتلوه.
60- فلم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور.
61- و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه.


29 - ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم:
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه(اش 53: 7 ) . 
و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاهو اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة ( مز 34 : 13 ، 14 ) 

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فقام رئيس الكهنة و قال له اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك.و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا (مت 26: 62 و 63 )
و بينما كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ يشتكون عليه لم يجب بشيء. ( مت 27 : 12 )


30 - التنبؤ بأنه سوف يحاكم ويصير مذنبا على الرغم من براءته
من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي (اشعياء 53 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و لما كان الصباح تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه (متى 27 )
فاوثقوه و مضوا به و دفعوه الى بيلاطس البنطي الوالي (متى 27 : 2)
فقام كل جمهورهم و جاءوا به الى بيلاطس (لوقا 23 : 1)
فكانوا يلجون باصوات عظيمة طالبين ان يصلب فقويت اصواتهم و اصوات رؤساء الكهنة (لوقا 23 : 23)


31 - التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: 
اكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب اعتز مستهلكي اعدائي ظلما حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه (مز 69: 4 )
( مز 109 : 2 ، 3 )
2- لانه قد انفتح علي فم الشرير و فم الغش تكلموا معي بلسان كذب.
3- بكلام بغض احاطوا بي و قاتلوني بلا سبب.

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
(يوحنا 15: 23ـ 25 )
23- الذي يبغضني يبغض ابي ايضا.
24- لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي.
25- لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم انهم ابغضوني بلا سبب.

32 - التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه:
بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق ( اش 50 : 6 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فابتدا قوم يبصقون عليه و يغطون وجهه و يلكمونه و يقولون له تنبا و كان الخدام يلطمونه. (مر 14: 65)
و لما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا اهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة. ( يوحنا 18: 22 )


33 - حمل بلا عيب 
و انا كخروف داجن يساق الى الذبح و لم اعلم انهم فكروا علي افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها و نقطعه من ارض الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه (ارميا 11 : 19 )
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه (اشعياء 53 : 7 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (يوحنا 1 : 29 )

و لا تفكرون انه خير لنا ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب و لا تهلك الامة كلها و لم يقل هذا من نفسه بل اذ كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة تنبا انيسوع مزمع ان يموت عن الامة و ليس عن الامة فقط بل ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد (يوحنا 11 : 50 ـ 52)

34 - التنبؤ بوقوف أقاربه من بعيد
احبائي و اصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي واقاربي وقفوا بعيدا (مزامير 38 : 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان جميع معارفه و نساءكن قد تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد ينظرون ذلك (لوقا 23 : 49 )

35 - تركه للعذاب نيابة عن البشر
(اش 53: 4 و 5 و6 و12)
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري (مزامير 22 : 1 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 8: 16 و 17 )
16- و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة و جميع المرضى شفاهم.
17- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا.
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني (متى 27 : 46)
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا ( رو 4: 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب. ( 1 كو 15: 3 )

36- التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: 
بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة (مز 109: 4 )
لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين( اش 53: 12 )

v تحقق هذهالنبوة:
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها. (لو 23: 

37 - التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمه
و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين( اش 53 : 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار. (مت 27: 38 )
27- و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره.
28- فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة. ( مر 15: 27 و 28)
و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره. ( لو 23: 33 )

38 - التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه:
لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي ( مز 22: 16 )
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره ( زك 12: 10)


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه. ( يو 19 : 37 )
فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن ( يو 20: 25 )
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا. ( يو 20: 27 )

39 – التنبؤ بالقاءالقرعة على ثيابه:
يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون(مز 22: 18 )

v تمام هذه النبوة:
و لما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها ماذا ياخذ كل واحد. (مر 15: 24 )
فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة هذا فعله العسكر. ( يو 19: 24 )

40 - التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: 
(مز 22: 6 ـ 8 )
6- اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب.
7- كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين.
8- اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به.


v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( مت 27: 39 ـ 44 )
39- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم.
40- قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.
41- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا.
42- خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به.
43- قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله.
44- و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه.

( مر 15 : 29 ـ 32 )
29- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام.
30- خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب.
31- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها.
32- لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه.

41 - التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل:
و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا ( مز 69 : 21 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و كان اناء موضوعا مملوا خلا فملاوا اسفنجة من الخل و وضعوها على زوفا و قدموها الى فمه. ( يو 19: 29 )
اعطوه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة ليشرب ولما ذاق لم يرد ان يشرب.( مت 27: 34 )

42 - التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به:
اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به ( مز 22 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله. (مت 27: 43 )

43 – التنبؤ بالزلزلة والظلمةاليس من اجل هذا ترتعد الارض و ينوح كل ساكن فيها و تطمو كلها كنهر و تفيض و تنضب كنيل مصر ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب اني اغيب الشمس في الظهر و اقتم الارض في يوم نور (عاموس 8 :8 ، 9)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اذا حجاب الهيكل قدانشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل و الارض تزلزلت و الصخور تشققت (متى 27 : 51 )
و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه يحرسونيسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله (متى 27 : 54 )
و من الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كلالارض الى الساعة التاسعة (متى 27 : 45 )

44 - التنبؤ انه سيتودع فى يدى الاب روحه
في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق (مزامير 31 : 5)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح (لوقا 23 : 46 )

45 - التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: 
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره (زك 12 : 10 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء. (يو 19: 34)

46 - لا يكسر عظم من عظمه 
يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر(مز 34: 20 )
عظما لا تكسروا منه ( خر 12: 46 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات... لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه. (يو 19: 33 ، 36 )

47 - الذي بلا خطية مات من اجلنا
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللناملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساقالى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله منكان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موتهعلى انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
(اشعياء 53 : 4 ـ 12 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي ( يو 8 : 46 ) 
انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يوحنا 10 : 11 )
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته شفيتم (بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 )
و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم (متى 8 : 16 )
لكي يتم ماقيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا (متى 8 : 17 )
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا (رومية 4 : 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (1كو 15 : 3 )


47 - أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته:
و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش(اش 53: 9 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 27: 57 ـ 60 )
57- و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع.
58- فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد.
59- فاخذ يوسف الجسد و لفه بكتان نقي.
60- و وضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر و مضى.


48 – التنبؤ بأطلاق اسري الجحيم
ليتك تواريني في الهاوية و تخفيني الى ان ينصرف غضبك و تعين لي اجلا فتذكرني (ايوب 14 : 13 )
لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة (اشعياء 42 : 7 )
قائلا للاسرى اخرجوا للذينفي الظلام اظهروا على الطرق يرعون و في كل الهضاب مرعاهم (اشعياء 49 : 9 )
روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق ( اش 61 : 1 )
من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية تختفي الندامة عن عيني (هوشع 13 : 14 )
و انت ايضا فاني بدم عهدك قد اطلقت اسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ارجعوا الى الحصن يا اسرى الرجاء اليوم ايضا اصرح اني ارد عليك ضعفين(زكريا 9 : 11 ، 12)


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا و اما انه صعدفما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى (افسس 4 : 8، 9 )

49 - التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: 
لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا (مز 16: 10)
انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني (مزامير 3 : 5 )
يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه (هوشع 6 : 2 )
من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم. ( مت 16: 21 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له. ( مت 28: 9 ) 
( لو24: 36 ـ 48 )
36- و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم.
37- فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا.
38- فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم.
39- انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي.
40- و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه.
41- و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام.
42- فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل.
43- فاخذ و اكل قدامهم.
44- و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير.
45- حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.
46- و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
47- و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم.
48- و انتم شهود لذلك.

50 - التنبؤ بصعوده: 
صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله(مز 68: 18 )
v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(لو 24: 50 - 51 )
50- و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم.
51- و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء .
و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. ( اعمال 1: 9)



وفي الاخر

المسيح من كل سفر

التكوين:
المسيح هو نسل المرأة
(تكوين 15:3)
الخروج:
المسيح فصحنا ذبح لأجلنا
(خروج12)
اللاويين:
رئيس الكهنة
(لاويين24،7:9)
العدد:
الصخرة المضروبة والحية النحاسية
(عدد11:20)
التثنية:
المسيح النبي الآتي
(تثنية15:18)
يشوع:
المسيح رئيس جند الرب
(يشوع 13:5-15)
القضاة:
المسيح العجيب
(قضاة22،18:13)
راعوث:
المسيح الفادي ووليّ أمرنا
(راعوث 10،9:4)
صموئيل الأول:
المسيح الملك الممسوح
(1 صموئيل 10:1)
صموئيل الثاني:
المسيح حامل الخطية
(2 صموئيل 13:12)
الملوك الأول:
المسيح المذخر فيه كنوز الحكمة
(1 ملوك 12:3)
الملوك الثاني:
المسيح مطهّر الخطايا
(2 ملوك 14:5)
(1)أخبار الأيام :
الفاعل لأعمال عديدة
(1 أخبار 23،22:11)
(2)أخبار الأيام :
المسيح الأعظم من الهيكل
(2 أخبار 1:7-2)
عزرا:
المسيح المسدد حاجات شعبه
(عزرا 4:6،31:8)
نحميا:
المسيح الغيور على بيت الرب
(نحميا 4:1)
أستير:
المسيح المخلص لشعبه
(أستير 16:4)
أيوب:
المسيح الولي والفادي الحي
(أيوب 25:19)
المزامير:
المسيح المصلوبوالراعي والملك
(مزمور 22-24)
الأمثال :
المسيح حكمة الله
(أمثال 1:8)
الجامعة:
المسيح شبع القلب وكفايته
(جامعة 13:12)
نشيد الأنشاد:
المسيح المحب والمحبوب
(نشيد 9:5-16)
أشعيا:
المسيح الابن والعبد المتألم
(أشعيا 53،14:17)
أرميا
المسيح الملك البار
(ارميا5:23)
مراثي ارميا:
المسيح المذلول لأجل آثام شعبه
(مراثي 12:1)
حزقيال:
المسيح الذي له الحكم
(حزقيال 27:21)
دانيال:
المسيح المقطوع بسبب خطايا شعبه وابن الله مع الفتية في النار
(دانيال 26:9 ، 26:3)
هوشع:
المسيح الشافي ارتداد شعبه
(هوشع 4:14)
يوئيل:
المسيح القادم للقضاء
(يوئيل 1:2)
عاموس:
المسيح مقيم مظلّة داود
(عاموس 11:9)
عوبديا:
المسيح الملك المنتصر
(عوبديا 21:1)
يونان:
المسيح المدفون والمقام
(يونان 10:2،17:1)
ميخا:
المسيح المولود في بيت لحم
(ميخا 2:5)
ناحوم:
المسيح الرحوم والعادل
(ناحوم 3:1)
حقوق:
المسيح نبع الفرح ومشبع القلب
(حقوق 19،18:3)
صفنيا:
المسيح القدير والجبار في الخلاص
(صفنيا 17:3)
حجي:
المسيح مشتهى كل الأمم
(حجي 7:2)
زكريا:
المسيح المجروح في بيت أحبائه
(زكريا 6:13)
ملاخي:
المسيح شمس البر
(ملاخي 2:4)







العهد الجديد




متى:
المسيح الملك
(متى 5:21)
مرقس:
المسيح العبد
(مرقس 45:10)
لوقا:
المسيح ابن الانسان
(لوقا 10:19)
يوحنا:
المسيح ابن الله
(يوحنا 31:20)
أعمال الرسل:
المسيح المقام والصاعد إلى السماء
(أعمال 11:1)
رومية:
المسيح ر الله
(رومية 26،22:3)
كورنثوس الأولى:
المسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله
(1 كورنثوس 23:1)
كورنثوس الثانية:
المسيح نصرنا
(2 كورنثوس 14:2)
غلاطية:
المسيح حريتنا
(غلاطية 1:5)
أفسس:
المسيح سلامنا وقوتنا
(أفسس10:6،14:2)
فيليبي:
المسيح فرحنا
(فيليبي 4:4)
كولوسي:
المسيح حياتنا
(كولوسي 4:2)
تسالونيكي الأولى:
المسيح رجاؤنا
(1 تسالونيكي 3:1)
تسالونيكي الثانية:
المسيح عزاؤنا
(2 تسالونيكي 17،16:2)
تيموثاوس الأولى:
المسيح الوسيط الوحيد
(1 تيموثاوس 16:3،5:2)
تيموثاوس الثانية:
المسيح ديان الأحياء والأموات
(2 تيموثاوس 1:4)
تيطس:
المسيح انتظارنا
(تيطس 13:2)
فيليمون:
المسيح المسدد ديننا
(فيليمون19،18)
العبرانيين:
المسيح راعي الخراف العظيم
(العبرانيين 20:13،2:1)
يعقوب:
المسيح حياة إيماننا
(يعقوب 1:2)
بطرس الأولى:
المسيح مثالنا
(1 بطرس 21:2)
بطرس الثانية:
المسيح موضوع معرفتنا
(2 بطرس 18:3)
يوحنا الأولى:
المسيح أساس إيماننا
(1 يوحنا12،11:5)
يوحنا الثانية:
المسيح ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة
(2 يوحنا 3)
يوحنا الثالثة:
المسيح قوة الحق فينا
(3 يوحنا 3)
يهوذا:
المسيح حافظنا
(يهوذا 24)
رؤيا يوحنا:
المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب
(رؤيا 16:19)


والمجد لله دائما​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2011)

*2 - الابن الكلمه

لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام ( اشعياء 9 : 6 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا (يوحنا 1 : 14)
و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت (متى 3 : 17

3 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: 
و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض( تك 18: 18 )
و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض( تك 12: 3 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
انتم ابناء الانبياء و العهد الذي عاهد به الله اباءنا قائلا لابراهيم و بنسلك تتبارك 
جميع قبائل الارض( اعمال 3: 25 )
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم( مت 1: 1 )

4 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: 
فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده (تك 17: 19 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد 
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. (مت 1: 2)
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. ( لوقا 3 : 34 )

5 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب:
اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى (عد 24 : 17 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. (لوقا 3: 34 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. ( مت 1: 2 )

6 - النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: 
لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب (تك 49: 10 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
بن عميناداب بن ارام بن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذا ( لوقا 3: 33 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته و يهوذا ولد فارص و زارح من ثامار و فارص ولد حصرون و حصرون ولد ارام( مت 1: 2 و 3 )

7 - النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود:
لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق والبر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا( اش 9: 7 )
( اش 11: 1 - 5 )
1- و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله.
2- و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب.
3- و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه.
4- بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه.
5- و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه.

 تحقّق هذه النبوة:
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم (مت 1: 1)
و يسى ولد داود الملك و داود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لاوريا( مت 1: 6 )


8 - مكان مولده:
اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل (ميخا 5: 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
و لما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم(مت 2: 1 )
( لوقا 2: 4 – 7 )
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.

9 - زمان مولده: 
فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة ( دا 9 : 25 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( لوقا 2: 1 ـ 7 )
1- و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة.
2- و هذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية.
3- فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.
10 - يولد من عذراء: 
و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه 
عمانوئيل(اش 7: 14 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. (مت 1: 18 )
( لوقا 1: 26 – 35 )
26- و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة.
27- الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف و اسم العذراء مريم.
28- فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء.
29- فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية.
30- فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
31- و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع.
32- هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه.
33- و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية.
34- فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا.
35- فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.


11 - قتل الأطفال:
هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين (ارميا 31: 15 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(مت 2: 16 ـ 18 )
16-حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس. 
17- حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.
18- صوت سمع في الرامة نوح و بكاء و عويل كثير راحيل تبكي على اولادها و لا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين.


12 - الهروب إلى مصر: 
لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني ( هو 11 : 1 )
وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها (اش 19 : 1)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
فقام و اخذ الصبي و امه ليلا و انصرف الى مصر. و كان هناك الى وفاة هيرودس لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني. (مت 2: 14 ، 15 )

13 - مجئ من يهيئ الطريق امامه
هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود (ملاخي 3 : 1)
صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا (اشعياء 40 : 3)
هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف (ملاخي 4 : 5)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان يكرز قائلا ياتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني و احل سيور حذائه (مرقس 1 : 7)
اجاب يوحنا الجميع قائلا انا اعمدكم بماء و لكن ياتي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احل سيور حذائه هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس و نار (لوقا 3 : 16)
هو الذي ياتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق ان احل سيور حذائه (يوحنا 1 : 27)
لان جميع الانبياء و الناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا (متى 11 : 13)
و ان اردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع ان ياتي (متى 11 : 14)

14 - مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل:
و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور (اش 9: 1 ، 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
(مت 4: 12 – 16 )
12- و لما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.
13- و ترك الناصرة و اتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون و نفتاليم.
14- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.
15- ارض زبولون و ارض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.
16- الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما و الجالسون في كورة الموت و ظلاله اشرق عليهم نور.

15 - التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً:
يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون (تث 18: 15 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
فلما راى الناس الاية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الاتي الى العالم. (يوحنا 6: 14)
فيلبس وجد نثنائيل و قال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس و الانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة. ( يوحنا 1 : 45 )
فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. ( اع 3 : 22 )

16 - التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق 
اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لاجلنا صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة الى الابد(عب 6: 20 )
كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة بل الذي قال له انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك. كما يقول ايضا في موضع اخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 5: 5 و 6 )
و ذلك اكثر وضوحا ايضا ان كان على شبه ملكي صادق يقوم كاهن اخر. قد صار ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب قوة حياة لا تزول. لانه يشهد انك كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 7: 15 – 17 )

17 - ذكر بعض صفاته: 
و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه
(اش 11: 2 ، 3 ، 4 )
احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك ( مز 45: 7 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
و اما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند الله و الناس(لوقا 2: 52 )
روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و ارسل المنسحقين في الحرية. ( لو 4: 18 )

18 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: 
ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان ( زك 9: 9 )
هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك ات ها اجرته معه و جزاؤه امامه ( اش 62: 11 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(يوحنا 12 : 12 ـ 16 )
12- و في الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء الى العيد ان يسوع ات الى اورشليم.
13- فاخذوا سعوف النخل و خرجوا للقائه و كانوا يصرخون اوصنا مبارك الاتي باسم الرب ملك اسرائيل.
14- و وجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب.
15- لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتي جالسا على جحش اتان.
16- و هذه الامور لم يفهمها تلاميذه اولا و لكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا ان هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه و انهم صنعوا هذه له. 
( مت 21: 1 – 11 )
1- و لما قربوا من اورشليم و جاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين.
2- قائلا لهما اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة و جحشا معها فحلاهما و اتياني بهما.
3- و ان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما فللوقت يرسلهما.
4- فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل.
5- قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان و جحش ابن اتان.
6- فذهب التلميذان و فعلا كما امرهما يسوع.
7- و اتيا بالاتان و الجحش و وضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما.
8- و الجمع الاكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق و اخرون قطعوا اغصانا من الشجر و فرشوها في الطريق.
9- و الجموع الذين تقدموا و الذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين اوصنا لابن داود مبارك الاتي باسم الرب اوصنا في الاعالي.
10- و لما دخل اورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا.
11- فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل.

19 - غيرة بيت الرب والتعييرات
لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي (مز 69 : 9)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و وجد في الهيكل الذين كانوا يبيعون بقرا و غنما و حماما و الصيارف جلوسا (يو 2 : 14)
فصنع سوطا من حبال و طرد الجميع من الهيكل الغنم و البقر و كب دراهم الصيارف و قلب موائدهم (يو 2 : 15)
و قال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت ابي بيت تجارة (يو 2 : 16)
فتذكر تلاميذه انه مكتوب غيرة بيتك اكلتني (يوحنا 2 : 17)

20 - التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: 
محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به ( اش 53: 3 )
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه ( مز 2: 2 )
الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار راس الزاوية (مز 118 : 22)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله. (يو 1: 11 )
و مع انه كان قد صنع امامهم ايات هذا عددها لم يؤمنوا به (يو 12 : 37)
فقاموا و اخرجوه خارج المدينة و جاءوا به الى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه الى اسفل. ( ولوقا 4: 29 )
لكن ينبغي اولا ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من هذا الجيل. ( لو 17: 25 ) 
قال لهم يسوع اما قراتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب في اعيننا (متى 21 : 42)
فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين خذ هذا و اطلق لنا باراباس. ( لو 23: 18 )
لذلك يتضمن ايضا في الكتاب هانذا اضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما و الذي يؤمن به لن يخزى (بطرس الاولى 2 : 6)


21 - تآمر الرؤساء والملوك
لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل (مزامير 2 : 1)
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين (مزامير 2 : 2)
لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما (مزامير 2 : 3)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قامت ملوك الارض و اجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه (اعمال الرسل 4 : 26)


22 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين منه هو الذي يسلمه:
ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه(مز 41: 9 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
( مت 26 : 14 ـ 16 )
14- حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يدعى يهوذا الاسخريوطي الى رؤساء الكهنة.
15- و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة.
16- و من ذلك الوقت كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه.


23 - التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة:
فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة ( زك 11: 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة. (مت 26: 15 )

24 - التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: 
(زك 11 : 13 )
فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة و القيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب

v اتمام هذه النبوة:
( مت 27 : 5 ـ 7 )
5- فطرح الفضة في الهيكل و انصرف ثم مضى و خنق نفسه.
6- فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة و قالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم.
7- فتشاوروا و اشتروا بها حقل الفخاري مقبرة للغرباء.


25 - التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر:
اذا حوكم فليخرج مذنبا و صلاته فلتكن خطية لتكن ايامه قليلة و وظيفته لياخذها اخر(مز 109: 7 ، 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(اعمال 1: 16 - 20 )
16- ايها الرجال الاخوة كان ينبغي ان يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع.
17- اذ كان معدودا بيننا و صار له نصيب في هذه الخدمة.
18- فان هذا اقتنى حقلا من اجرة الظلم و اذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاؤه كلها.
19- و صار ذلك معلوما عند جميع سكان اورشليم حتى دعي ذلك الحقل في لغتهم حقل دما اي حقل دم.
20- لانه مكتوب في سفر المزامير لتصر داره خرابا و لا يكن فيها ساكن و لياخذ وظيفته اخر.


26 - التنبؤ بالقبض علي السيد المسيح 
احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني (مزامير 22 : 12)
فغروا علي افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر (مزامير 22 : 13)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
ثم قال يسوع لرؤساءالكهنة و قواد جند الهيكل و الشيوخ المقبلين عليه كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف و عصي (لوقا 22 : 52)
اذ كنت معكم كل يوم في الهيكل لم تمدوا علي الايادي و لكن هذه ساعتكم و سلطان الظلمة (لوقا 22 : 53)
فاخذوه و ساقوه و ادخلوه الى بيت رئيس الكهنة و اما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد (لوقا 22 : 54)
ثم ان الجند و القائد و خدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع و اوثقوه (يوحنا 18 : 12)
فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية و جمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة (متى 27 : 27)


27 - التنبؤ بهروب التلاميذ
استيقظ يا سيف على راعي و على رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم و ارد يدي علىالصغار (زكريا 13 : 7)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية (متى 26 : 31)
و اما هذا كله فقد كان لكي تكمل كتب الانبياء حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم و هربوا (متى 26 : 56)


28 - التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح:
لا تسلمني الى مرام مضايقي لانه قد قام علي شهود زور و نافث ظلم( مز 27: 12 )
شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني ( مز 35: 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
( مت 26: 59 ـ 61)
59- و كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ و المجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكي يقتلوه.
60- فلم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور.
61- و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه.


29 - ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم:
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه(اش 53: 7 ) . 
و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاهو اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة ( مز 34 : 13 ، 14 ) 

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فقام رئيس الكهنة و قال له اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك.و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا (مت 26: 62 و 63 )
و بينما كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ يشتكون عليه لم يجب بشيء. ( مت 27 : 12 )


30 - التنبؤ بأنه سوف يحاكم ويصير مذنبا على الرغم من براءته
من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي (اشعياء 53 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و لما كان الصباح تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه (متى 27 )
فاوثقوه و مضوا به و دفعوه الى بيلاطس البنطي الوالي (متى 27 : 2)
فقام كل جمهورهم و جاءوا به الى بيلاطس (لوقا 23 : 1)
فكانوا يلجون باصوات عظيمة طالبين ان يصلب فقويت اصواتهم و اصوات رؤساء الكهنة (لوقا 23 : 23)


31 - التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: 
اكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب اعتز مستهلكي اعدائي ظلما حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه (مز 69: 4 )
( مز 109 : 2 ، 3 )
2- لانه قد انفتح علي فم الشرير و فم الغش تكلموا معي بلسان كذب.
3- بكلام بغض احاطوا بي و قاتلوني بلا سبب.

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
(يوحنا 15: 23ـ 25 )
23- الذي يبغضني يبغض ابي ايضا.
24- لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي.
25- لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم انهم ابغضوني بلا سبب.

32 - التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه:
بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق ( اش 50 : 6 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فابتدا قوم يبصقون عليه و يغطون وجهه و يلكمونه و يقولون له تنبا و كان الخدام يلطمونه. (مر 14: 65)
و لما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا اهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة. ( يوحنا 18: 22 )


33 - حمل بلا عيب 
و انا كخروف داجن يساق الى الذبح و لم اعلم انهم فكروا علي افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها و نقطعه من ارض الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه (ارميا 11 : 19 )
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه (اشعياء 53 : 7 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (يوحنا 1 : 29 )

و لا تفكرون انه خير لنا ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب و لا تهلك الامة كلها و لم يقل هذا من نفسه بل اذ كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة تنبا انيسوع مزمع ان يموت عن الامة و ليس عن الامة فقط بل ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد (يوحنا 11 : 50 ـ 52)

34 - التنبؤ بوقوف أقاربه من بعيد
احبائي و اصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي واقاربي وقفوا بعيدا (مزامير 38 : 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان جميع معارفه و نساءكن قد تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد ينظرون ذلك (لوقا 23 : 49 )

35 - تركه للعذاب نيابة عن البشر
(اش 53: 4 و 5 و6 و12)
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري (مزامير 22 : 1 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 8: 16 و 17 )
16- و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة و جميع المرضى شفاهم.
17- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا.
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني (متى 27 : 46)
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا ( رو 4: 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب. ( 1 كو 15: 3 )

36- التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: 
بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة (مز 109: 4 )
لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين( اش 53: 12 )

v تحقق هذهالنبوة:
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها. (لو 23: 

37 - التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمه
و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين( اش 53 : 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار. (مت 27: 38 )
27- و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره.
28- فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة. ( مر 15: 27 و 28)
و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره. ( لو 23: 33 )

38 - التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه:
لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي ( مز 22: 16 )
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره ( زك 12: 10)


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه. ( يو 19 : 37 )
فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن ( يو 20: 25 )
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا. ( يو 20: 27 )

39 – التنبؤ بالقاءالقرعة على ثيابه:
يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون(مز 22: 18 )

v تمام هذه النبوة:
و لما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها ماذا ياخذ كل واحد. (مر 15: 24 )
فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة هذا فعله العسكر. ( يو 19: 24 )

40 - التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: 
(مز 22: 6 ـ 8 )
6- اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب.
7- كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين.
8- اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به.


v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( مت 27: 39 ـ 44 )
39- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم.
40- قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.
41- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا.
42- خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به.
43- قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله.
44- و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه.

( مر 15 : 29 ـ 32 )
29- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام.
30- خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب.
31- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها.
32- لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه.

41 - التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل:
و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا ( مز 69 : 21 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و كان اناء موضوعا مملوا خلا فملاوا اسفنجة من الخل و وضعوها على زوفا و قدموها الى فمه. ( يو 19: 29 )
اعطوه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة ليشرب ولما ذاق لم يرد ان يشرب.( مت 27: 34 )

42 - التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به:
اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به ( مز 22 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله. (مت 27: 43 )

43 – التنبؤ بالزلزلة والظلمةاليس من اجل هذا ترتعد الارض و ينوح كل ساكن فيها و تطمو كلها كنهر و تفيض و تنضب كنيل مصر ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب اني اغيب الشمس في الظهر و اقتم الارض في يوم نور (عاموس 8 :8 ، 9)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اذا حجاب الهيكل قدانشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل و الارض تزلزلت و الصخور تشققت (متى 27 : 51 )
و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه يحرسونيسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله (متى 27 : 54 )
و من الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كلالارض الى الساعة التاسعة (متى 27 : 45 )

44 - التنبؤ انه سيتودع فى يدى الاب روحه
في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق (مزامير 31 : 5)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح (لوقا 23 : 46 )

45 - التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: 
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره (زك 12 : 10 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء. (يو 19: 34)

46 - لا يكسر عظم من عظمه 
يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر(مز 34: 20 )
عظما لا تكسروا منه ( خر 12: 46 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات... لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه. (يو 19: 33 ، 36 )

47 - الذي بلا خطية مات من اجلنا
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللناملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساقالى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله منكان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موتهعلى انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
(اشعياء 53 : 4 ـ 12 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي ( يو 8 : 46 ) 
انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يوحنا 10 : 11 )
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته شفيتم (بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 )
و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم (متى 8 : 16 )
لكي يتم ماقيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا (متى 8 : 17 )
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا (رومية 4 : 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (1كو 15 : 3 )


47 - أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته:
و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش(اش 53: 9 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 27: 57 ـ 60 )
57- و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع.
58- فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد.
59- فاخذ يوسف الجسد و لفه بكتان نقي.
60- و وضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر و مضى.


48 – التنبؤ بأطلاق اسري الجحيم
ليتك تواريني في الهاوية و تخفيني الى ان ينصرف غضبك و تعين لي اجلا فتذكرني (ايوب 14 : 13 )
لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة (اشعياء 42 : 7 )
قائلا للاسرى اخرجوا للذينفي الظلام اظهروا على الطرق يرعون و في كل الهضاب مرعاهم (اشعياء 49 : 9 )
روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق ( اش 61 : 1 )
من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية تختفي الندامة عن عيني (هوشع 13 : 14 )
و انت ايضا فاني بدم عهدك قد اطلقت اسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ارجعوا الى الحصن يا اسرى الرجاء اليوم ايضا اصرح اني ارد عليك ضعفين(زكريا 9 : 11 ، 12)


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا و اما انه صعدفما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى (افسس 4 : 8، 9 )

49 - التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: 
لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا (مز 16: 10)
انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني (مزامير 3 : 5 )
يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه (هوشع 6 : 2 )
من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم. ( مت 16: 21 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له. ( مت 28: 9 ) 
( لو24: 36 ـ 48 )
36- و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم.
37- فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا.
38- فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم.
39- انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي.
40- و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه.
41- و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام.
42- فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل.
43- فاخذ و اكل قدامهم.
44- و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير.
45- حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.
46- و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
47- و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم.
48- و انتم شهود لذلك.

50 - التنبؤ بصعوده: 
صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله(مز 68: 18 )
v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(لو 24: 50 - 51 )
50- و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم.
51- و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء .
و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. ( اعمال 1: 9)



وفي الاخر

المسيح من كل سفر

التكوين:
المسيح هو نسل المرأة
(تكوين 15:3)
الخروج:
المسيح فصحنا ذبح لأجلنا
(خروج12)
اللاويين:
رئيس الكهنة
(لاويين24،7:9)
العدد:
الصخرة المضروبة والحية النحاسية
(عدد11:20)
التثنية:
المسيح النبي الآتي
(تثنية15:18)
يشوع:
المسيح رئيس جند الرب
(يشوع 13:5-15)
القضاة:
المسيح العجيب
(قضاة22،18:13)
راعوث:
المسيح الفادي ووليّ أمرنا
(راعوث 10،9:4)
صموئيل الأول:
المسيح الملك الممسوح
(1 صموئيل 10:1)
صموئيل الثاني:
المسيح حامل الخطية
(2 صموئيل 13:12)
الملوك الأول:
المسيح المذخر فيه كنوز الحكمة
(1 ملوك 12:3)
الملوك الثاني:
المسيح مطهّر الخطايا
(2 ملوك 14:5)
(1)أخبار الأيام :
الفاعل لأعمال عديدة
(1 أخبار 23،22:11)
(2)أخبار الأيام :
المسيح الأعظم من الهيكل
(2 أخبار 1:7-2)
عزرا:
المسيح المسدد حاجات شعبه
(عزرا 4:6،31:8)
نحميا:
المسيح الغيور على بيت الرب
(نحميا 4:1)
أستير:
المسيح المخلص لشعبه
(أستير 16:4)
أيوب:
المسيح الولي والفادي الحي
(أيوب 25:19)
المزامير:
المسيح المصلوبوالراعي والملك
(مزمور 22-24)
الأمثال :
المسيح حكمة الله
(أمثال 1:8)
الجامعة:
المسيح شبع القلب وكفايته
(جامعة 13:12)
نشيد الأنشاد:
المسيح المحب والمحبوب
(نشيد 9:5-16)
أشعيا:
المسيح الابن والعبد المتألم
(أشعيا 53،14:17)
أرميا
المسيح الملك البار
(ارميا5:23)
مراثي ارميا:
المسيح المذلول لأجل آثام شعبه
(مراثي 12:1)
حزقيال:
المسيح الذي له الحكم
(حزقيال 27:21)
دانيال:
المسيح المقطوع بسبب خطايا شعبه وابن الله مع الفتية في النار
(دانيال 26:9 ، 26:3)
هوشع:
المسيح الشافي ارتداد شعبه
(هوشع 4:14)
يوئيل:
المسيح القادم للقضاء
(يوئيل 1:2)
عاموس:
المسيح مقيم مظلّة داود
(عاموس 11:9)
عوبديا:
المسيح الملك المنتصر
(عوبديا 21:1)
يونان:
المسيح المدفون والمقام
(يونان 10:2،17:1)
ميخا:
المسيح المولود في بيت لحم
(ميخا 2:5)
ناحوم:
المسيح الرحوم والعادل
(ناحوم 3:1)
حقوق:
المسيح نبع الفرح ومشبع القلب
(حقوق 19،18:3)
صفنيا:
المسيح القدير والجبار في الخلاص
(صفنيا 17:3)
حجي:
المسيح مشتهى كل الأمم
(حجي 7:2)
زكريا:
المسيح المجروح في بيت أحبائه
(زكريا 6:13)
ملاخي:
المسيح شمس البر
(ملاخي 2:4)







العهد الجديد




متى:
المسيح الملك
(متى 5:21)
مرقس:
المسيح العبد
(مرقس 45:10)
لوقا:
المسيح ابن الانسان
(لوقا 10:19)
يوحنا:
المسيح ابن الله
(يوحنا 31:20)
أعمال الرسل:
المسيح المقام والصاعد إلى السماء
(أعمال 11:1)
رومية:
المسيح ر الله
(رومية 26،22:3)
كورنثوس الأولى:
المسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله
(1 كورنثوس 23:1)
كورنثوس الثانية:
المسيح نصرنا
(2 كورنثوس 14:2)
غلاطية:
المسيح حريتنا
(غلاطية 1:5)
أفسس:
المسيح سلامنا وقوتنا
(أفسس10:6،14:2)
فيليبي:
المسيح فرحنا
(فيليبي 4:4)
كولوسي:
المسيح حياتنا
(كولوسي 4:2)
تسالونيكي الأولى:
المسيح رجاؤنا
(1 تسالونيكي 3:1)
تسالونيكي الثانية:
المسيح عزاؤنا
(2 تسالونيكي 17،16:2)
تيموثاوس الأولى:
المسيح الوسيط الوحيد
(1 تيموثاوس 16:3،5:2)
تيموثاوس الثانية:
المسيح ديان الأحياء والأموات
(2 تيموثاوس 1:4)
تيطس:
المسيح انتظارنا
(تيطس 13:2)
فيليمون:
المسيح المسدد ديننا
(فيليمون19،18)
العبرانيين:
المسيح راعي الخراف العظيم
(العبرانيين 20:13،2:1)
يعقوب:
المسيح حياة إيماننا
(يعقوب 1:2)
بطرس الأولى:
المسيح مثالنا
(1 بطرس 21:2)
بطرس الثانية:
المسيح موضوع معرفتنا
(2 بطرس 18:3)
يوحنا الأولى:
المسيح أساس إيماننا
(1 يوحنا12،11:5)
يوحنا الثانية:
المسيح ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة
(2 يوحنا 3)
يوحنا الثالثة:
المسيح قوة الحق فينا
(3 يوحنا 3)
يهوذا:
المسيح حافظنا
(يهوذا 24)
رؤيا يوحنا:
المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب
(رؤيا 16:19)


والمجد لله دائما​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يوليو 2011)

موضوع ذات صلة

*مئات النبوات عن المسيح يسوع مُجمّعة .*


----------

